# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 06/06 - New Era? #LMAO #LOLWWE #DESPERATION



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 06/06 - New Era? #LMAO*

Probably just going to skip RAW this week and play WCW/nWo Revenge/Virtual Pro Wrestling 2 instead. Either that or Wind Waker. The SB review is always more entertaining anyway.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 06/06 - New Era? #LMAO*

Thread title is appropriate as hell, they're really going overboard with this "New Era" crap. :lol

If the crowd ever chants New Era sucks. :banderas


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 06/06 - New Era? #LMAO*

Or does the new Era belong in John Cena? Hmmm


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 06/06 - New Era? #LMAO*

Rollins’ mind games :heyman6 :Out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 06/06 - New Era? #LMAO*

This 'New Era' sucks donkey balls.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 06/06 - New Era? #LMAO*

Oklahoma City tomorrow, so... who's going for that _Roast Thunder_ heat?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 06/06 - New Era? #LMAO*

LOL Era.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 06/06 - New Era? #LMAO*

Well, to no one’s surprise they are shoving the term “New Era” down your throat and fuck you if you don’t like it.

Seriously, I like they’re featuring and pushing new guys and the show overall has been good IMO since Mania (sans last week which was just dull, though SD! was good). But saying something over and over doesn’t make it true. Same thing that happened with the “Divas Revolution.” In fact it wasn’t until they downplayed that and let the 3 girls who started this whole thing that it actually started working.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

> *Are Becky Lynch & Natalya poised to dominate the Women’s division?*


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

deanambroselover said:


> *In before the fuckery*


Then you should have posted b4 2007 lol

Speaking about the "fuckery" did you get the latest WWE Phone Poll questionnaire MAGGLE? It went a little something like this.........

#ROMAN-ISNT-RATINGS #HnagUpTurnOff #CrazyOldBastardMcMahon


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The way they exaggerate shit in these previews has always annoyed me.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Frost99 said:


> Then you should have posted b4 2007 lol
> 
> Speaking about the "fuckery" did you get the latest WWE Phone Poll questionnaire MAGGLE? It went a little something like this.........
> 
> #ROMAN-ISNT-RATINGS #HnagUpTurnOff #CrazyOldBastardMcMahon


I have been watching WWE since 1998 and I have to say so much more fuckery now than back then


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sadly, The New Error is being televised.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Will John Cena bury AJ Styles and The Club?

Will Sasha Banks ever make a RAW appearance?

Will Seth Rollins keep going round the ring when Reigns is in there?

FIND OUT IN THE NEXT EPISODE OF DRAGONBALL---I MEAN MONDAY NIGHT RAW! LIVE ON THE WWE NETWORK WHICH AS ALWAYS IS ONLY FOR $9.99!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Question: What's new about this era?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Question: What's new about this era?


I'd settle for a name. I've been asking for weeks. Who announces a "new era" and doesn't even bother naming it?

I'm only really interested in Cena/Styles, Kevin Owens, Rusev and Becky. I hope I get to see Sasha in a match. She was in a high profile Mania match and now can't even get screen time on RAW or SD. fpalm

I don't care about Reigns/Rollins. The WWE has done a poor job booking this feud so far.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I'd settle for a name. I've been asking for weeks. Who announces a "new era" and doesn't even bother naming it?
> 
> I'm only really interested in Cena/Styles, Kevin Owens, Rusev and Becky. I hope I get to see Sasha in a match. She was in a high profile Mania match and now can't even get screen time on RAW or SD. fpalm
> 
> I don't care about Reigns/Rollins. The WWE has done a poor job booking this feud so far.


 Cena will bury AJ at MITB you can rest assure of that. Vince thinks Sasha is injury prone so that explains that. In vince's mind she is the female daniel bryan while on other forums people call her the female christian. Reigns will win obviously and won't drop the title until 2-3 months after the draft or brand split whatever you wanna call it, so sit back and enjoy the rollercoaster of burial.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Cena will bury AJ at MITB you can rest assure of that. Vince thinks Sasha is injury prone so that explains that.* In vince's mind she is the female daniel bryan while on other forums people call her the female christian.* Reigns will win obviously and won't drop the title until 2-3 months after the draft or brand split whatever you wanna call it, so sit back and enjoy the rollercoaster of burial.


It's too bad she's gotten this rep already. I hope she can stay healthy.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Well it is 666 after all :ha


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Well it is 666 after all :ha


Kane return confirmed.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> It's too bad she's gotten this rep already. I hope she can stay healthy.


Yeah.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Kinda interesting that the things that make very little sense are the things that people are looking forward to the most.


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

All hail the new flesh.

Although the details of this might be unclear.

Stephanie is involved, so maybe call it the 'Diva Era'?

Everyone becomes a Diva and that.

Eventually the main event is just replaced by Stephanie slapping people or telling off Charlotte for whatever she just did.

e.
v.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The only one of those things in the preview that interests me in the least is Titus and Rusev.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

Hoping for a Wyatt Family return.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*No doubt gonna turn out boring as fuck again. Only good thing last week was Cena choking on that Club Sandwich. Now hes gonna AA all of them. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Did they just call what Seth did on RAW 'Mind games'? He looked like an absolute idiot, not a smart heel. Everything else looks dull.

The current women's feud is too convoluted too. Charlotte/Becky was an amazing feud in January, Natalya and Dana are going to drag it right down.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Drago said:


> Kane return confirmed.


Easy now, May 19th has passed us by. No need to worry.

Although disrespecting my all time favorite……..


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

phyfts said:


> Hoping for a Wyatt Family return.


I forgot this was a possibility. I hope he comes back as a face and the last participant in Money In the Bank.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wait. They're talking about Titus with a pic of Swagger punching Rusev?


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 06/06 - New Era? #LMAO*

Skipped last weeks Raw except the Styles Cena segment and the IC Title segment/promos.

I... I don't know, MITB doesn't interest me, it really doesn't. I... I mean I just don't think the WWE interests me. Whatever, let me know if it's good, I'll watch it then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Did they just call what Seth did on RAW 'Mind games'? He looked like an absolute idiot, not a smart heel. Everything else looks dull.
> 
> The current women's feud is too convoluted too. Charlotte/Becky was an amazing feud in January, Natalya and Dana are going to drag it right down.


It's still beats losing on free TV practically every week and giving 20 minute pointless promos every week. Baby steps. :lol This is WWE, afterall.

Anyway, this Raw looks boring AGAIN for like the millionth week in a row. They have no idea how to build feuds. This is worse than WCW 2000.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hopefully the Wyatt Family return, only exicitng thing WWE prob has at the moment, outside Styles Cena. Not really interested in Charlotte/Becky, that has ran its course imo, Charlotte won't ever drop the belt to Becky, so it doesen't really matter. But hoping Wyatt returns as face or tweener, whatever. And is the last member in the mitb match. I hear Harpers return may effect that though. SO Bray may return solo.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The usual procedure then...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

3ku1 said:


> Hopefully the Wyatt Family return, only exicitng thing WWE prob has at the moment, outside Styles Cena. Not really interested in Charlotte/Becky, that has ran its course imo, Charlotte won't ever drop the belt to Becky, so it doesen't really matter. But hoping Wyatt returns as face or tweener, whatever. And is the last member in the mitb match. I hear Harpers return may effect that though. SO Bray may return solo.


What sense does it make to place Wyatt (Cena, Orton, or Rollins too) in a ladder match when he is coming back off an injury and has been known to be semi fragile?

It just ain't smart to have him fall off or on to a ladder at this time. It is even more compounded with the draft


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

We'll have to wait one more week for Bray I guess, New Orlean is the location of the June 13 episode of RAW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739179497757528065
BTW _extremist_ has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HA, they said Seth was trolling :lol I hope he actually... y'know, TALKS this week lol.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Their new era is a poor nWo ripoff? This truly is WCW 2000.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> It's still beats losing on free TV practically every week and giving 20 minute pointless promos every week. Baby steps. :lol This is WWE, afterall.
> 
> Anyway, this Raw looks boring AGAIN for like the millionth week in a row. They have no idea how to build feuds. This is worse than WCW 2000.


I still cannot fucking believe they hotshot the Reigns VS Rollins match after four weeks of him returning.

They don't WANT to build feuds. Their idea of a feud is not storytelling, it's having a seemingly endless series of matches.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Their new era is a poor nWo ripoff? This truly is WCW 2000.


WCW 2000 was entertaining, though. This is not.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> *What sense does it make to place Wyatt (Cena, Orton, or Rollins too) in a ladder match when he is coming back off an injury* and has been known to be semi fragile?
> 
> It just ain't smart to have him fall off or on to a ladder at this time. It is even more compounded with the draft


:bryanlol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Their new era is a poor nWo ripoff? This truly is TNA 2010


:cena


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I still cannot fucking believe they hotshot the Reigns VS Rollins match after four weeks of him returning.
> 
> They don't WANT to build feuds. Their idea of a feud is not storytelling, it's having a seemingly endless series of matches.


I couldn't agree with you more.

RAW after Extreme Rules, they have 4 fucking weeks before MiTB and what they're doing? Blow their load so fast and at the end of the show we had already 4/7 spots occupied, instead of taking a slow approach and building mini-feuds throughout incoming RAWs and SmackDowns. What was more even funny, they just took guys from top feuds, and for some reason added Ziggler, not fucking Corbin, who actually won last night. 

Nobody ever feels like they "won the feud" in the end because it doesn't have a clear beginning or a clear ending or even a clear goal or central storyline desire that's accomplished as a result of the victory. It's just like two guys wrestled for a while and then they stopped.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Dana Brooke gets back in the win column.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Dana Brooke? She squashed Paige, and Beat Becky. She doesent need squat tbh. Feuds are so convlouted with no direction . Their is no Beginning or End to anyhing, they wrestle then they don't. Its just a bunch of guys dancing. This new Era is 1995 Raw, WCW 2000, and Tna 2010 all rolled into one. The bad thing is, WWE 2016 is worser :lol. I never thought the day would come that WWE would be as bad as WCW 2000. But that day has come. And this Raw just seems copy and paste from last week. Now before somerone goes, oh if you hate it so much why watch? Bitching about the product is the only thing any of us have left lol.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> HA, they said Seth was trolling :lol I hope he actually... y'know, TALKS this week lol.


*But if Seth talks, how can he play mind games with Roman? :lol

Anyways, this RAW doesn't sound interesting at all to me. BTW, I hope they give this "New Era" a name, because they just can't call it a "New Era" without having a name for that era.*


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

ellthom said:


> The usual procedure then...


Not even that


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Last week's RAW was bad. This week I'll get to see the opening segment and then have a game, but will be back for last half hour. Nothing happens in between anyway.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for the #NewEra :reneelel


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I will gladly join you ACP


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for the #NewEra :reneelel


Today I am going all-in:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Last week's Raw was the worst since Mania' time.

I'm expecting about 5 tag matches & Corbin vs Ziggler.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Alright_Mate said:


> Last week's Raw was the worst since Mania' time.
> 
> I'm expecting about 5 tag matches & Corbin vs Ziggler.


Don't forget more OTT "chickenshit" heel antics for Rollins so he gets boo'd :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Save us Orton your our only hope


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I'll only watch for Bray's return.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

At least Cena got beat down. Just wait Cena will beat all three of them :hogan


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Kostic said:


> I'll only watch for another insignificant 50/50 feud between Bray and another poor geek like him without a decent booking


:fact


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Kostic said:


> I'll only watch for Bray's return.


Next week most likely (check his Twitter).


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Every week with Enzo and Cass. Getting tired of em tbh


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Drago said:


> Next week most likely (check his Twitter).


Hmm you might have saved me three hours of life.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm just hoping that tonight is better than last week


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I shall not be watching this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Save us Orton your our only hope


Randy Borton?" He would put everyone to sleep he is so boring.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

If it were a true new era, AJ Styles would have the world heavyweight title right now... and he wouldn't need the The Club to defeat Cena.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Interested to see where the Styles-Cena storyline will go to next aswell as Rollins and Reigns. Hopefully a better show tonight than last week.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Randy Borton?" He would put everyone to sleep he is so boring.


If you hate him why bother even replying to my post then? :leo


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

#lolnewera


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Was looking forward to Wyatt returning this week, but it looks like I will have to wait until next week. Hopefully Sasha returns this week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another Seth segment where nothing happens, in an attempt to garner boos, is not best for business.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Yeah, this "New Era" lost all of it's credibility when Cena returned to squash Styles. Because there's 0% chance it goes any other way.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Alright boys, let's drink up already cause tonight's Raw is going to be a long run with a lot of fuckery in a bad light.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The era where everything is opposite of what it should be. Heels are faces and faces are heels just to satisfy one guy and his gigantic failure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> Another Seth segment where nothing happens, in an attempt to garner boos, is not best for business.


He should be the top face at this point. People want to cheer him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> The era where everything is opposite of what it should be. Heels are faces and faces are heels just to satisfy one guy and his gigantic failure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The era where everything is opposite of what it should be. Heels are faces and faces are heels just to satisfy one guy and his gigantic failure.


It's like the novel 1984. War is Peace, Freedom is Slavery, and Sports Entertainment is boring as fuck.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Delsin Rowe said:


> Yeah, this "New Era" lost all of it's credibility when Cena returned to squash Styles. Because there's 0% chance it goes any other way.


Styles will get one token win then Cena will win the rest. Its happened to so many


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Styles will get one token win then Cena will win the rest. Its happened to so many


Yeah they already fucked up Styles.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 06/06 - New Era? #LMAO*



Cipher said:


> Probably just going to skip RAW this week and play *WCW/nWo Revenge*/Virtual Pro Wrestling 2 instead. Either that or Wind Waker. The SB review is always more entertaining anyway.


One of my all time favorite N64 games, I miss playing that games. It's been at least 10 years. :frown2:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

aren't the california primary results announced tonight anyway? choices man, choices. 

working tomorrow too, I don't know if I just want to sleep instead of being bitterly disappointed with how poorly thought out monday night raw will be.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Lmao not one person has anything good to say about it.

I'm always excited to see KO wens2


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Ill be watching tonight and pretty interested in a few story lines 

I won't pretend to shit on it like some people but still watch anyway


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Evening gentleman.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Will Raw put me to sleep again tonight? Most likely.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I might check in every now and then just to see if Bray cones back, and if he does, as what.



Delsin Rowe said:


> Yeah, this "New Era" lost all of it's credibility when Cena returned to squash Styles. Because there's 0% chance it goes any other way.


Why do you people do this? When is the last time Cena squashed _anybody_? You don't even know _if_ Cena is going over; but even if he does, it's a damn good chance he'll let AJ look good in the process. You don't like Cena, that's fine. But this shit is really getting tired.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oops, double post...


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I await the random post on the number of pages too low for a Monday Night Raw.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Bray and Sasha are the ONLY reasons im watching.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Damn, posting is slow for RAW tonight. 


There ya go, sport. :lmao


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

SashaXFox said:


> Bray and Sasha are the ONLY reasons im watching.


In fact, it seems that Bray will return next week and Sasha is out for a concussion and will return after Summerslam. :HHH2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The pre show is hyping that Teddy Long is backstage lol


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> In fact, it seems that Bray will return next week and Sasha is out for a concussion and will return after Summerslam. :HHH2


Nice try.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Surprised the WWE Twitter page hasn't announced Corbin vs Ziggler yet.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> In fact, it seems that Bray will return next week and Sasha is out for a concussion and will return after Summerslam. :HHH2


:flair Low blow man, low blow.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Former SD GM rumored to be on Raw tonight. Please anyone but Teddy Long. Give us Johnny Ace, Heyman (could talk about Brock), or Angle.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sasha is on Main Event ain't she? haha. I think Bray well prob return tonight. Not the Wyatt Family, as Harper is out till August Apparently. Wyatt well prob be the 7th man in the MITB match, I am guessing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So, two tag team matches already announced for this RAW....


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

if cena wins his 16th world title this new era crap will make no sense.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> The pre show is hyping that Teddy Long is backstage lol


:booklel

then expect every match to be a tag match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

everyone ready for


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Let the WWE fuckery begin


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay 8 pm, let's go.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Here's a tip wwe, don't open RAW mid-Ambrose.

Ambrose is love.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

WTF?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

what ... what the fuck is this?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Opening raw with jobber intros for everyone but Ambrose for MITB. LOL


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hahahahahahaaa

Ugh I want to be happy Raw is on, and I am, but then they open with some hacky bullshit like this.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Is this for real?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Fresh opening!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What is this crap ? LMBO :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This has potential.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay I still want to burn Sami's hat.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

20 minute promo ON LADDERS!!!!!

fpalm


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This LOOKS dumb


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Owens is on fire already.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I told you Dean is winning MITB


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Can already tell KO is gonna kill this segment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No McMahon promo? How boring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

owens money as usual


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, they just happen to be hanging out on ladders before Raw even starts. :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

In the future, everyone will sit on ladders for comfort....

Nope, this looks silly and stupid.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Headliner said:


> This has potential.


Your right ! It does have potential, the potential to suck


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know what to make of this at all.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dean Ambrose is Jim Halpert if he never got with Pam.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So instead of a 20 minute speech on the ground, we just gonna do it on the ladders?

Well it's definitely different, I'll say that much.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn, the Ambrose fangirls out in leagues tonight. :lol Cute.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Are they really shooting at each other on the ladder? :lol.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

KO is awesome!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Can already tell KO is gonna kill this segment.


lol He's magnificent.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

:maury all of them on ladders


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Owens tries too hard on the mic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The way Jericho is sitting is everything :lmao


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Owens amazing. Who should win MITB? Owens. Who would I LOVE to see win? Cesaro. Who has a chance to win that I don't want to see win it, Dean. Missing from this match....Bray.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Are they gonna play Shoots and Ladders?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens showing why he is the best n the mic in the WWE


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol at KO dropping legends and plugging the network.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ambrose is very cringeworthy


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Ambrose always looks like he's drunk


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ambrose vs aliens- WM 33!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let the maestro of the mic, Cesaro, speak.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is so bad. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hahahaha Del Rio with his spanish insults :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oooohh spanish. Okay it was worth it to stay up just for that.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sounds like these guys are campaigning to be WWE World Heavyweight Champion, like it's an election. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ADR :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm this is like people mocking wrestling. Like that South Park episode.

Why are they all standing at the top of ladders like geeks?


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

"OK, we're going to open the show with 5 guys sitting on top of ladders and one guy walking down to the ring. No fighting, just casually sitting on top of ladders and chatting like the ladies on the View do."

WHY WASN'T THIS PERSON IMMEDIATELY FIRED AT THE PITCH MEETING?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"I'm gonna win"
"No you're not I'm gonna win"
"Shut up Zayn you stupid idiot, I'm gonna win"

WTF is this, thank god Owens is involved that's all I can say.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wens2 name-dropping the Nation of Domination and Waylon Mercy and the Four Horsemen as contenders he'll take on, lampshading his WWE Network plug *and* shrugging off Birdo's Spanish.

:tucky


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Sami forget this line. that was an awkward silence


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This segment is cracking me up!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Oooooooh Spanish." 

:HA


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Wtf :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Sounds like these guys are campaigning to be WWE World Heavyweight Champion, like it's an election. :lol


yeah, but it's a big night for the democrats it's the night of the california primary, I think that's what they are driving at


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BURN...Cesaro just set fire on Chris...lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> lol He's magnificent.


This dude should have his own segments weekly on RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is going on?

:lmao

WrestleCrap for sure.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

So cringe


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This shit is so awkward lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

omfg Jericho GOAT!!!!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :kobefacepalm this is like people mocking wrestling. Like that South Park episode.
> 
> Why are they all standing at the top of ladders like geeks?


Cuz WWE loves to spoonfeed concepts and hacknyed visuals at the expense of the characters they expect us to care about.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cesaro is killing it :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Them being on ladders is really stupid but I'm really enjoying this otherwise.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Everyone but Owens awful on the mic during this segment


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> Hysteria said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like these guys are campaigning to be WWE World Heavyweight Champion, like it's an election.
> ...


Cal primary is tomorrow.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TommyRich said:


> Ambrose always looks like he's drunk


Have you heard his interview with Sam Roberts? He legit sounded either high or drunk, I was very confused lol.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Shouldnt Alberto be busy banging Paige


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, this segment is so bad it's good :lmao.

They told everyone to go on ladders and talk shit.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This sucks. Time for soccer game. Be back for last hour boys


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Fucking Jericho man. :lmao


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol at Cesaro burning Jericho.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I have never seen a crowd this dead so early in the Raw.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm from winnipeg you idiot, hahaha flashbacks.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Jericho is so stupid on the mic. Get Jericho & Dean out of this segment, fucking horrible. The rest are ok talking, even ADR I guess.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mark when Jericho says idiot.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

This is awful. All of you destroyed the New Day segment last week (and rightfully so), but you have to give this segment just as much flack.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know.
They just went out there with no fucks given. No bullet points. No nothing. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Such poor comedy and too heavily scripted.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jericho has been so great recently.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

This segment is amazing. 

Holy shit teddy's back


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH no a tag team match


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

FUCKING TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAAAAA


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Tag team match playas


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

oh shit!!!!!!!!!! I'm marking out, bro!!!!!!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Tag team match playa!! :lmao


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Tag team match coming playas!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Hahaha six man tag players.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's amazing how big that suit is on him.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck right now? :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What in the fuck?! :HA


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TEDDY MOTHERFUCKING LONG PLAYAS!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A tag match coming


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And it's gonna be topped off with a meaningless tag match tonight.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

6 man tag!!!!!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Playa


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh god... they really brought him back to make a tag team match, didn't they?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ya'll know what's coming next. Tag Team match playa!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

HOLA HOLA PLAYA!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BRUH :lmao:lmao :sodone


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome Back, Playa!!!

Tag Team match incoming


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Awwwh, I thought Rodney Mack returned.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

"No Vince, it's like the View but just with sports entertainers sitting on top of ladders; it's gonna create a buzz and Network subs are going to soar."


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Time for a tag team match playa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh fuck..................this company.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

hahahahahaha, we getting a tag team match playa ... heeellllll yeah lol. 

TEDDY!!!!!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

We all know what this means.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Six Man tag match guaranteed tonight!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New Era...lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh fuck yes! Thank you Teddy.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Teddy just said wrestling. 

#NEWERACONFRIMED


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Tag Match Playa 

Teddy deserves a HOF slot and documentary


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Haven't watched this shit in over a month. Good to know that things still suck awfully fpalm. What a god awful segment.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

T. LO IS BACK! HOLLA!










See you on Botchamania, though. :lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Teddy Long becoming SD general manager again.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Teddy Long!!!!!!!!!








:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Teddy Long is back


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The ladders do produce one benefit. The vanilla midgets look taller.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Some of that made me giggle, was strange though lol. Drink it in maaan, teddy is back, hide your tag team partners


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"WHAT ARE YOU ON ABOUT YOU BAG OF BONES? YOU ST...YOU DON'T EVEN WORK HERE IDIOT!!"

Jericho STOP, you're fucking killing me :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Damnit Dean I wasn't done drinking in the gift of Jericho.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A DQ match :heston


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Jericho is absolutely outraged at Teddy Long's presence

:lmao what did Teddy just say?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Wth is he saying


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is bombing so bad


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ahhh I have missed the player organising tag matches! Teddy Long to be GM at SD post July?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Oh. Stephanie. Raw sucks now.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

mmm Steph camel toe


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lol Jericho


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph, daaaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love seeing Goddess Stephanie.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Teddy's drunk, he's gotta be.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Teddy botching left and right, get this guy outta here lol.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

wtf is this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is dead ALREADY. :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Stephanie looks delicious tonight tbh. Shame she seems to get a thrill out of burying talent.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Stephanie's got on tights? :datass


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

This is simply mediocre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Peanut Head is back, playa.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Confused is Stephanie a heel again now?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Teddy botching left and right, get this guy outta here lol.


was that on purpose or was steph just covering for him.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

So all these grown men who hate each other stopped fighting because Teddy Long and Steph are talking.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

X-Pac got better heat than this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shane already getting them vacation days after being a new hire? :rollins


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> HOLA HOLA PLAYA!!!


Hello hello in Spanish? Pretty sure it's "holla holla", playa. :yoshi


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That Steph rub though!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Teddy Long

New Era

Fuck you Vince


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stephanie. :yum


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Stephanie has to bury EVERYONE ffs


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Jericho and Owens are so damn good. And great work by Sami on the mic in that segment as well. Definitely another pointless segment overall but good performances by those dudes.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

I really am impressed the way WWE opened Raw with this tribute to Ali...oh wait...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This episode is gonna be an LSD mess. I feel it in my bones. 
I don't even understand anymore. :sodone


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sami vs. Del Rio can be fun.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Oh look, Steph monopolizing valuable time again... joy...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No tag match, but Ambrose/Owens AGAIN. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose/KO for the 432472343927th time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Making black people look bad everywhere...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So I'm watching Raw - by choice - tonight.

God help me.

Teddy Long is here.

Stephanie is here.

I feel dead already and I've only been watching THIRTY CUNTING SECONDS.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens for the first time ever :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steph = hot, foolish to deny


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steph is so cringe worthy


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is SOOOOOOOOOO bad :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amazing... a Teddy Long segment with no tag team match made? I'm in shock.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Teddy went out like a disappointed tap dancing fool.:no: 

You let "us" down Teddy.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So is VACANT the seventh guy in the MITB match? He's due for a push, right?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Segment wsa good until Steph came out. Although I love to hate her . SO the purpose of Teddys return was? Maybe he well be GM at SD.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

So Stephanie is heel this week.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

AngryConsumer said:


> That Steph rub though!


Already had a couple of rubs today, Steph might could help me get another one though.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Making black people look bad everywhere...


WWE or Teddy?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey, maybe Owens can finally beat Dean in a match :lol After he failed the last 5 or 6 times LOL.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nia Jaxx better not beat Aska


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Ambrose-Owens is the new Orton-Cena or Corbin-Ziggler.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Steph = hot, foolish to deny


Oh I can deny it until the fucking cows come home.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

YEAH! Stephanie dancing.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

So this raw is just gonna be terrible. Sucks there is no finals game tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought this purge movie already came out lol


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

How did they not do the tag team match joke?

So many segments of Raw these days make me think they were unscripted


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Did Steph just castrate Teddy? One of the writers must have been watching the Roots remake.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Stephanie ruins everything. Can something large and heavy fall on top of her?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Steph is so cringe worthy


And you would know!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> was that on purpose or was steph just covering for him.


She had to have been covering for him, the guy was drowning out there, obviously they sent Steph out there to stop him before he sunk any deeper. Can't imagine they told him to go out there and completely fuck up every sentence.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> Stephanie ruins everything. Can something large and heavy fall on top of her?


Macho Man already did when she was 15


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> So is VACANT the seventh guy in the MITB match? He's due for a push, right?


WWE.com has remove the 7 spot looks like Wyatt or Orton are not ready to comeback


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So basically they just booked over 1/2 the show without actually writing a damn thing..


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

LegendKilla15 said:


> So this raw is just gonna be terrible. Sucks there is no finals game tonight


Lol that series is no better at the moment.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Would an ebola outbreak in the WWE writer's room be a bad thing?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Well that was fucking random


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Finally, Teddy "Cenile Personified" Long is returning to make the legendary 6 Man Iron Challenge match with a bunch of stupid idiots!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Boringassest opening segment... <Click> 

Turn back to see if boringassest opening segment is over, and it's Stephanie. <Click>

And that's it for this week's fucking RAW. 

New Top Gear coming up at 9. Fuck you Vince.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Stephanie. :yum





AngryConsumer said:


> That Steph rub though!





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Stephanie's got on tights? :datass





Lothario said:


> Stephanie looks delicious tonight tbh. Shame she seems to get a thrill out of burying talent.





PraXitude said:


> mmm Steph camel toe





finalnight said:


> Steph, daaaaaaaaaaamn!


God damn, she a married woman yo. 

Calm your dick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If WWE was actually trying with that segment, then they are more lost than any of us ever thought..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> She had to have been covering for him, the guy was drowning out there, obviously they sent Steph out there to stop him before he sunk any deeper. Can't imagine they told him to go out there and completely fuck up every sentence.


You never know with the WWE, but yeah it did look totally lost out there but this is the WWE they could have done it just to embarrass him


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

BURY HIM JERICHO


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Six MITB participants.

Three singles matches featuring the singles guys. Just to take up TV time. The same as usual. Every single fucking year.

I just cannot give a shit about any of this.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

What the hell just happen?


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

No 6 man tag. Fuck this


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I already miss having awesome basketball to flip to when Raw isn't hitting the spot. We need OKC vs. Golden State every Monday.

This match is good, but just anticipating...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

That shit is stupid when Cesaro does it. I always go why the fuck don't you kick him in the guy


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Steph = hot, foolish to deny


Maybe. I'll concede maybe. Until she opens her mouth, and then it's like dumping a bucket of fire ants in your shorts.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> God damn, she a married woman yo.
> 
> Calm your dick.


lmao, someone is taking this way too serious.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I actually might already be out on this Raw...


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Pretty sure Cesaro is slowly transitioning into a zebra. Looks like he's even started hormone therapy.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho: I don't know! In stupididiots-ville!
Cesaro: So it was in your home town?

Something about Cesaro's delivery makes me :lmao everytime


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn commercials already?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They just had an AD

WTF


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

They will have other former GMs come out and want to take over Smackdown. Vickie Guerrero will be next.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Hello hello in Spanish? Pretty sure it's "holla holla", playa. :yoshi


You might be right. My apologies to Teddy.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> Maybe. I'll concede maybe. Until she opens her mouth, and then it's like dumping a bucket of fire ants in your shorts.


I think she sounds and looks manly


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow came back for 3 minutes and went right back to commercial, really?


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


This is hot very hot but she needs to go


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

And the commercial spam begins...


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

well i may cash out early on this RAW, you know, stanley cup is on and all....


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Cesaro got a personality


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Last week the excuse was WWE wasn't trying because of the NBA playoffs. What's the excuse this week?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Also, why is one of the co-managers (or whatever the fuck they're called) on 'vacation' before one of their so-called biggest PPVs of the year?

Great timing.

None of this makes sense.

'well stop watchin lol'

No, I am going to continue to complain and bitch and moan as long as I fucking want. This company is so shit.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome 1 said:


> They will have other former GMs come out and want to take over Smackdown. Vickie Guerrero will be next.


Proboly haven't they done something like this before?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure why the WWE can't take breaks when matches are not on. I mean everything is written out, they know how long the matches are and where they will be on the card. How about putting them after matches and not during.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Owens shaking his head at Cesaros lame ass script but forgot his was just as gay


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> This is hot very hot but she needs to go


Shitty white mom dancing is hot?

Who knew.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> This is hot very hot but she needs to go


Not even that hot. Because it's her.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> God damn, she a married woman yo.
> 
> Calm your dick.


In my defense, I was only highlighting her receiving the spotlight, yet again, over all of the guys in and outside the ring. 

But come on... she is looking banging tonight!


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

Who is suspected to win the MiTB? What angle is being pushed for summerslam .. do i really wanna know?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ToddsAutographs said:


> Owens shaking his head at Cesaros lame ass script but forgot his was just as gay


Owens isnt scripted. He writes his own material.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not sure why the WWE can't take breaks when matches are not on. I mean everything is written out, they know how long the matches are and where they will be on the card. How about putting them after matches and not during.


Yep. And they actually used to not go to commercial during matches back in the late 90s. Completely kills the match, to me, anyways..


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

The Cleaner said:


> Maybe. I'll concede maybe. Until she opens her mouth, and then it's like dumping a bucket of fire ants in your shorts.


can you imagine being in bed with her, and she's creaming in that voice, "harder, dammit, what the hell is the matter with you? no not like that...god, fucking idiot..just get off me"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Honey Bucket said:


> Also, why is one of the co-managers (or whatever the fuck they're called) on 'vacation' before one of their so-called biggest PPVs of the year?
> 
> Great timing.
> 
> ...


Better question is why is he taking a vacation after only being in charge for 2 months? He was gone for like 6 or 7 years and comes back for 2 months and already needs a vacation?


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Let's be realistic here people nobody gives a fuck about wwe people its just not kool any more atleast to the mainstream tor pop culture


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Natecore said:


> RyderPunkRhodes201 said:
> 
> 
> > This is hot very hot but she needs to go
> ...


White moms are hot. Well, the hot ones are hot.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:cole 'This match has implications for the MITB match this Sunday'

None of these matches mean jack shit you gutter mouth rodent faced little shit turd.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

FitChi said:


> Would an ebola outbreak in the WWE writer's room be a bad thing?


:grin2:


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cesaro and Jericho work well together. Part of it is Cesaro's style isn't so speed-based, so Jericho is alright keeping up.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Someone should come out in a Golden State Warriors jersey or T-shirt to piss off the Oklahoma City fans.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jericho you stupid idiot let him take the count out!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

MM10 said:


> White moms are hot. Well, the hot ones are hot.


I agree.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Honey Bucket said:


> Also, why is one of the co-managers (or whatever the fuck they're called) on 'vacation' before one of their so-called biggest PPVs of the year?
> 
> Great timing.
> 
> ...


Sad thing is, the complaining and bitching and moaning is more entertaining than the fucking show. And we wouldn't have that if everybody stopped watching. Oh the irony.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Have they muted the crowd?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Honey Bucket said:


> :cole 'This match has implications for the MITB match this Sunday'
> 
> None of these matches mean jack shit you gutter mouth rodent faced little shit turd.


True, what implications is he even talking about? :lol


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

That fat dude in the Tom Brady jersey talking on his phone dead center on the screen is pissing me off


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. And they actually used to not go to commercial during matches back in the late 90s. Completely kills the match, to me, anyways..


They also had enough of a audience in the late 90s not to need the ad revenue


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Natecore said:


> Shitty white mom dancing is hot?


I'm convinced certain people in this thread have never actually seen anyone or experienced anything that even remotely qualifies as hot to have such low, low standards.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Better question is why is he taking a vacation after only being in charge for 2 months? He was gone for like 6 or 7 years and comes back for 2 months and already needs a vacation?


Same reason he randomly chose to stick around and left them guessing until MAnia. Shane is a flake compared to Stephanie which is why he ain't the heir apparent


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Someone should come out in a Golden State Warriors jersey or T-shirt to piss off the Oklahoma City fans.


Oh I'm sure that will happen later on in the show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cesaro's great in the ring and all but his repeated uppercuts are running stale.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

What's with Cesaro always wearing tape now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Def. pulling for Cesaro. Jon,Jericho, job!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

That looked like an improvised kick from Jericho, but it looked great, reminded me of RVD's flying kick. He should keep doing it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They must have put this match together at the last moment because Cesaro is being super obvious about calling spots


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

These guys are working very stiff lol.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Lariatooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

virus21 said:


> They also had enough of a audience in the late 90s not to need the ad revenue


They could have an audience like the 90s if the WWE didnt ignore what its audience wants and shove people like Cena and Reigns down our throats.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

LARIAAAAATOOOOHHHHHH MAGGLE


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This Raw's boring so far, probably gonna watch the Cavs vs Warriors.

...

...

...


































Yes, I mean yesterday's game.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> What's with Cesaro always wearing tape now?


His shoulder never fully healed.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wow, im kinda shocked at that finish lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow Cesaro won clean. Didn't see that happening.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Chris Jericho vs. Cesaro could be an awesome feud if given time to cultivate properly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> What's with Cesaro always wearing tape now?


Its for his shoulder that he had surgery on


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Wow Cesaro won clean. Didn't see that happening.


Not just clean but made him tap.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice match! Cesaro actually winning with the Swing/Sharpshooter combo was cool. They did enough to make it solid without going too hard on finisher counters etc.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

virus21 said:


> They also had enough of a audience in the late 90s not to need the ad revenue


True, and alot of that is because they gave fans what they wanted and weren't so freaking corny.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Better question is why is he taking a vacation after only being in charge for 2 months? He was gone for like 6 or 7 years and comes back for 2 months and already needs a vacation?


Having a sister like Stephanie _and_ having to work with her will do that to ya.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Welp, Cesaro isn't winning MitB...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

FitChi said:


> Would an ebola outbreak in the WWE writer's room be a bad thing?


anything is better than what we're getting. 

I honestly don't get why WWE don't hire comedy/drama series writers and do a RAW that has a complete story and segments. 

Even if it won't be live, It would be a surprise change from the garbage we've been fed.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Good match, really liked the finish.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I'm convinced certain people in this thread have never actually seen anyone or experienced anything that even remotely qualifies as hot to have such low, low standards.


And I guess you only fuck swimsuit models and beauty pageant winners?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:clap Cesaro has broken the code. :mark: Give him the WHC.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> They could have an audience like the 90s if the WWE didnt ignore what its audience wants and shove people like Cena and Reigns down our throats.


Exactly. You know when in character Vince claimed that he knew what we wanted better than we did. I truly think Vince really thinks that in real life


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Why does Cole's head bounce like a fucking jibber jabber every time he talks?

Control yourself Maggle!


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> They could have an audience like the 90s if the WWE didnt ignore what its audience wants and shove people like Cena and Reigns down our throats.


Crowd def wants Cena. Dude shits on everyone in pretty much every measurable way to measure popularity


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens isnt scripted. He writes his own material.


Zero fucks either way but I doubt he wrote that network plug.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I want to see this Styles segment.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I like how Styles' normal forearm shot looks better than any Bullhammer ever did.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its for his shoulder that he had surgery on


Yeah that's what I figured.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great, we'll get another long ass New Day segment...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Club vs. New Day should be a awesome tag team match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm thinking I might be done for the night this looks like yet another snooze fest


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Honey Bucket said:


> :cole 'This match has implications for the MITB match this Sunday'
> 
> None of these matches mean jack shit you gutter mouth rodent faced little shit turd.


I'm in awe. :lmao


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I missed the first half hour. What did I miss, if anything?


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

I hope Balor goes back to Japan to feud with Kenny Omega.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A recap on RAW. How novel!:eyeroll


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been hearing about a Styles vs. Kofi match, was that on last week's Smackdown?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ToddsAutographs said:


> Zero fucks either way but I doubt he wrote that network plug.


Of course he did, he was being a wise ass about it.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

gamegenie said:


> anything is better than what we're getting.
> 
> I honestly don't get why WWE don't hire comedy/drama series writers and do a RAW that has a complete story and segments.
> 
> Even if it won't be live, It would be a surprise change from the garbage we've been fed.


I bet that if WWE were to show episodes of Raw from the Attitude Era instead of a live Raw, the ratings would not go down and it's possible that they would increase.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dream match my ass, Cena's name has never been included in anyone's dream match list.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

And she said ill do it myself I proboly loose my hard on quick and feel shitty about my life


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> I'm thinking I might be done for the night this looks like yet another snooze fest


Last week's Top Gear is very good. And there's a new one on at 9. After that you'll have to turn to something else on your own.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpikeDudley said:


> Crowd def wants Cena. Dude shits on everyone in pretty much every measurable way to measure popularity


thats why 50% or more of the audience boos right


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread is dead it's only 35 minutes into the show. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena/Styles will be a MOTY candidate.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Cena-Styles match has potential to be MOTY.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> Last week's Top Gear is very good. And there's a new one on at 9. After that you'll have to turn to something else on your own.


New Top Gear is trash.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> :cole 'This match has implications for the MITB match this Sunday'
> 
> None of these matches mean jack shit you gutter mouth rodent faced little shit turd.


:maury

God damn this shit caught me off guard :lol :lol :lol

I haven't legitimately laughed out loud from the Internet in a long time.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> thats why 50% or more of the audience boos right


50% boo 50% cheer and buy his mercy

Someone like Owens for example gets 30%boo 20% cheers 50% silence


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Big fight deal Cole? bahahahahahah!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, God. 

They're really going to try to parallel Reigns and Muhammad FUCKING Ali?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins segment!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Would of been even better if WWE showed a video package of Ali. He did play a big role in the first WM.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Oh, God.
> 
> They're really going to try to parallel Reigns and Muhammad FUCKING Ali?!


What? I literally didn't get that at all.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'll actually be happy for the brand split so I can enjoy a show without reigns (Smackdown)


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Too bad I switched off and won't get to see the shaky camera shit to complete this show with _everything_ I hate about this company.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this thread gets deader every week, last week around this time it was around 60 pages, this week we're at 40. I remember a time when this thread would be at page 200 before the show even started and it would get to like 700 pages, nowadays it'd be a shocker if it got to page 200.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> This thread is dead it's only 35 minutes into the show. :lmao


Of course. People have given up hope for WWE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I miss these guys together :mj2


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> New Top Gear is trash.


Haven't watched it, but no buys without Clarkson.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> YEAH! Stephanie dancing.


Loved when she turned around and walked away doing that sexy strut before the cameraman cut too early.










That alone was better than anything that happened in that segment.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

YestleMania said:


> I missed the first half hour. What did I miss, if anything?


All 6 MITB contestants sat on top of ladders and had a nice little chat, Teddy long came out, and Cesaro beat Jericho clean as a whistle.

Ambrose vs Owens, Sami vs Del Rio announced for later.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> The Cena-Styles match has potential to be MOTY.


I think face-Cena vs face-Styles could have been huge.

But with AJ as a fullblown heel and The Club as his henchmen means the match is going to be written differently.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol this thread gets deader every week, last week around this time it was around 60 pages, this week we're at 40. I remember a time when this thread would be at page 200 before the show even started and it would get to like 700 pages, nowadays it'd be a shocker if it got to page 200.


What do you expect? Daniel Bryan said it best "There is only some much bad television you will watch before you stop wasting your time"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't watch that footage without physically cringing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Um, is this setting up a face turn??


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

The shield were pushed wayyyyyyy too much. Literally shoved them down the fan's throats over the past few years. And the random enforcer from the group main evented WM twice and is now the top guy.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Here's what else is on opposite this drivel:

ABC has The Bachelorette where a hot yoga class ends with a surprise performance by country artist Charles Kelley; a man calls Chad out for his bullying behavior, prompting Chris Harrison to take matters into his own hands. 

NBC has 2016 Stanley Cup Final Pittsburgh Penguins at San Jose Sharks

CBS and FOX have nothing worth mentioning.

PBS has Antiques Roadshow from Kansas City

On A&E it's a marathon of the show where silly geese don't lawyer up like they should "The First 48"

BBC America has the Joey from Friends version of Top Gear

CNBC has a Shark Tank marathon

E! has a Botched marathon 

ESPN 3 has a Sumo Rodeo marathon.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

The fact that they're showing this documentary, but have him run away......


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't get WWE, are we suppose to sympathize with Rollins now?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they are actually showing clips from the episode and Seth's recovery? Are they setting things up for a face turn?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so funny how they're showing this emotional babyface type package for Seth showing him as a kid and everything and they got him playing a chicken shit heel, wow lol how dumb are they?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Another reason for him to be babyface


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why is Rollins getting a babyface segment.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Can someone tell me if the Seth/Roman segment was any good tonight? Im still a little gun shy after last week...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Seths high as fuck in that hospital bed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why isn't this guy the face of the company.. Reigns can fuck off.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Umm this isn't going to make people boo Seth lmao.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is coming across like a face in this segment. Way to go WWE. :clap


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm watching this interview with Seth Rollins.

He cashes in the MITB briefcase fair and square. Then he gets a nasty injury. Has to give up the WWE Title.

....and he's the bad guy?

What is this company?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

FitChi said:


> Here's what else is on opposite this drivel:
> 
> ABC has The Bachelorette where a hot yoga class ends with a surprise performance by country artist Charles Kelley; a man calls Chad out for his bullying behavior, prompting Chris Harrison to take matters into his own hands.
> 
> ...


And yet people still don't want to watch Raw. And CBS does have 2 Broke Girls. I mean its isn't that good, but Kat Dennings tits have to be better that Raw


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WWE digging that hole just a bit deeper by airing footage from Rollins' WWE 24 documentary.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

This Rollings segment, though.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol this thread gets deader every week, last week around this time it was around 60 pages, this week we're at 40. I remember a time when this thread would be at page 200 before the show even started and it would get to like 700 pages, nowadays it'd be a shocker if it got to page 200.


As the ratings for RAW goes down, so does the number of pages on the RAW thread?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

YestleMania said:


> I missed the first half hour. What did I miss, if anything?


Other than a bunch of horny guys jerking themselves to Steph's weekly appearance, nothing of note has happened so far.

Now they are replaying a piece of that Seth Rollins 24 episode for those who didn't watch it.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I can't boo Rollins after watching that documentary, so what's the point in making him heel?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Why are they airing this if they're gonna have him run from Reigns? :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

'He's a place holder, he's not a true champ.'

Seth spitting truth on Reigns.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Even snippets of Roman talking sounds robotic. :heston


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins is the heel, yet he's getting my sympy with this highlight reel of his recovery and his home movies of him as a kid pretending to be a pro wrestler.

While Reigns is awesome as THE Guy, you can't deny that Seth is THE Man. :rollins


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

This is a Top Babyface return promo, and they don't realize it


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Raw is 3 hour filler!!!!

Just send my favorites to Smackdown so I can stop with this trash.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

So with this Rollins segment is WWE treating their viewers like they have amnesia or Rollins like he's bipolar?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I really need to watch this. It looks amazing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Way to build up Rollins heel heat WWE


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

So do the want Seth to get a huge face reaction after airing this promo on Raw or what?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

FitChi said:


> Here's what else is on opposite this drivel:
> 
> ABC has The Bachelorette where a hot yoga class ends with a surprise performance by country artist Charles Kelley; a man calls Chad out for his bullying behavior, prompting Chris Harrison to take matters into his own hands.
> 
> ...


Comedy Central has a South Park marathon.

At 8pm Central the Lifetime Channel will have the season premiere of Devious Maids.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This all promo shows Rollins as a face.

Its so dumb Vince turned him heel after that huge face pop when he came back


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

And they expect Ppl to boo him aftter showing this? :lol. I like he is not face yet though, slow burn. His opersonality is not just gonna change, and go oh I love you fans. They hated him ,a and Just Like The Rock he hasen't forgottwen that .


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

SovereignVA;60387641[B said:


> ]I think face-Cena vs face-Styles could have been huge.
> 
> [/B]But with AJ as a fullblown heel and The Club as his henchmen means the match is going to be written differently.


That would of been worst actually. Styles as a heel going up against Cena is better cause AJ as a heel be able to deliver better promos.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't understand how they'll make Roman look any more like a face than Seth does. Him sitting there smugly talking about his family and whatnot isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT WAS A BABYFACE SEGMENT.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Has WWE lost it? And Rollins is a damn good speaker.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Maybe they're going the tweener route ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a good segment with Seth!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Save us Rusev :rusevcrush


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Remember when Lana meant something in 2014/2015...


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

LANA WITH THE BLACK NAILS.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Playing this promo it's like they want Roman to be booed fpalm


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

They HAVE to be building towards a double turn.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Ravishing Russian Goddess introducing our American hero.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> I'm watching this interview with Seth Rollins.
> 
> He cashes in the MITB briefcase fair and square. Then he gets a nasty injury. Has to give up the WWE Title.
> 
> ...


He cashed in the MITB briefcase as soon as Reigns/Lesnar knocked each other out.

Kept the title due to interference from the Authority to J&J Security to Jon Stewart.

Got injured right before he was about to lose it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Swaggerloseslol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana in red :lenny


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Unless they're planning a Ziggler/Del Rio esque double turn at MITB, these vignettes are doing absolutely nothing for Roman :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> THAT WAS A BABYFACE SEGMENT.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Has WWE lost it? And Rollins is a damn good speaker.


Seth totally killed it on that segment, they are at least presenting him as a tweener.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Why don't you guys like this show? Is it because a WOMAN is running it?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

aaaah, thwagger's on Raw ... cute.

but they'll make him lose at home, which fucking sucks. they missed the boat with thwags, they had a very simple role they could have put him in, very simple, and they missed their opportunity to make him that cornfed american hero, a kurt angle type role.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev vs. Swagger again? They just did this on Smackdown...


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

They are making Rollins out to be a face because that's what he will be after money in the bank

He will be about to win against reigns than triple h will come out and betray Rollins. Reigns goes heel and Seth Rollins gets his feud with triple h that ends with a clean win at Summer Slam. 

reigns as a full heel probably feuds with someone like cena


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god Rusev looks so odd in those boots and kneepads, the bare legs and taped feet look suited him.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> I don't get WWE, are we suppose to sympathize with Rollins now?


:vince3 Real life is full of hard choices, and they're not all black and white, dammit.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

OHHHHH SNAP! Renewing the all time great rivaLARY SWAGGER RUSEV . Rusev is like 1,000- 1 against him!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Swagger made it on Raw :lol


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Does Rusev look a bit more lean or is it just me? Haven't watched in a couple weeks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jack Swagger getting Raw time to job to his long time tormentor, Rusev! 8*D


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> Remember when Lana meant something in 2014/2015...


She seems complete face now. Like she was when she was kabafaying with Dolph Ziggler. Only this time back with Rusev. 


I wonder what's slowing WWE from turning Rusev face.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Swagger vs. Rusev on RAW...I'm actually excited for this.

They tend to have good chemistry together...such a shame WWE doesn't put more stock into Swagger to make matches like these worth meaning.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

SO WWE SAYS THEY HAVE SO MUCH TALENT THEY CAN DO BRAND SPLIT WITH TWO SHOWS BUT WE ARE 45 MINUTES INTO THE SHOW AND HAVE HAD ONE FREAKING MATCH, TWO LONG PROMOS THAT WEREN'T GREAT, ONE FREAKING MATCH SO FAR - AND NOW WE GET RUSEV OBVIOUSLY JUST GOING TO SQUASH JACK SWAGGER?

NO WONDER USA IS WORRIED ABOUT RATINGS. THIS FIRST HOUR OF THE SHOW IS PATHETIC.

THEY JUST DID RUSEV/SWAGGER ON SMACKDOWN FOR CHRIST SAKE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth tugged on







cape in that segment. :Cocky


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Rusev has been shedding some pounds. Looks in phenomenal shape.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Little kiddos all got enough sense to boo Rusev, grown skinny ass mark cheering him.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You know TNA realized they made a bad segment last week to the point that they did a parody of it on their Youtube page. TNA more or less admitted that they did a bad segment to the point of mocking themselves.
And yet Raw does segment after segment of crap and not only think its gold but expect us to as well.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

"New Era, fresh matchups!" :lol :lol :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Swagger needs to get a win in his hometown at least.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Rusev became US Champ. Del Rio is in MITB. Sheamus is...? dead?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> I don't get WWE, are we suppose to sympathize with Rollins now?


Its because the WWE sucks at writing. They dont know what they are doing. Rollins is a natural face and even bigger face for his comeback after injury. And the WWE is booking him like a face but trying to make him a heel with his promos in the ring. 


They need wrestling writers not hollywood tv writers.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The_Kliq said:


> They HAVE to be building towards a double turn.


Was just about to say this. Surely they can't be pushing Rollins this hard for sympathy just to sell a network doc.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Lack Swagger vs. Evil Foreigner again, plus involvement by shitty Titus O'Neil doing another generic America vs. Everywhere Else feud.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I still believe they are doing Seth vs Roman and Styles vs Cena now because they will be drafted to different shows.

Seth and Cena on RAW. Reigns and Styles on Smackdown.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

manstis1804 said:


> Why don't you guys like this show? Is it because a WOMAN is running it?


no. 

If Linda McMahon came back and took over RAW the arena and internet with erupt in excitement.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Rusev vs. Swagger again? They just did this on Smackdown...


They just assume no one watches smackdown and wont know. Also Swagger is like their only character with an American gimmick so he;'s the only guy they can think of for him to squash. Expect to see this match at least 5 mote times in coming month.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Comedy Central has a South Park marathon.
> 
> At 8pm Central the Lifetime Channel will have the season premiere of Devious Maids.


Devious Maids? If I didn't see that lady from the show on HLN when I was at the gym this morning I would have no idea what you were talking about.

It is so much easier today to be on TV and essentially be anonymous in your daily life than it was 10 years ago when you'd recognize people on TV shows if you randomly saw them on the street.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> Rusev has been shedding some pounds. Looks in phenomenal shape.


He looks like a beast right now. They need to quit with Lana's half-way ho clothes. She looks good in some tight shit, she looks tacky as fuck when they put her in some street corner threads.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

FitChi said:


> Here's what else is on opposite this drivel:
> 
> ABC has The Bachelorette where a hot yoga class ends with a surprise performance by country artist Charles Kelley; a man calls Chad out for his bullying behavior, prompting Chris Harrison to take matters into his own hands.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I had completely forgot about hockey tonight. I mean...i turned Raw off long ago and was watching people argue about Trump being a racist on CNN. Hockey seems better.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Rollins is a face now, right?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lana + Hair down + Flesh tone lipstick + Colorful attire = :ellen

Never thought I'd say that about her, considering the bun, all black business suits and Russian red lipstick did nothing for me at all. Good job bagging and tagging her, Ru-Ru.

:yoshi


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Titus is a jobber


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> Swagger needs to get a win in his hometown at least.


TIL Jack Swagger is still employed by WWE


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I wonder how much Lucha Underground paid the WWE to promote them.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Forgot Titus inserted himself into a feud with Rusev for the belt. Because talent like Titus books his own shit apparently.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One thing I liked about this Seth segment is that he is a solo guy now, no more authority shenanigans. Hopefully it is kept that way.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> They just assume no one watches smackdown and wont know. Also Swagger is like their only character with an American gimmick so he;'s the only guy they can think of for him to squash. Expect top see this match at least 5 mote times in coming month.


They assumed correctly...at least in my case.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's Swaggie time!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Well we know who winning this match. Surprised this did not happen last week on RAW since it was memorial day. Would of made even more sense.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Biggest pop Swagger's every got.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ah the rival sitting in for commentary for his rivals match, never gets old seeing this formula like 5 times throughout the show.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jack Swagger getting a big pop. Blimey.

:vince *BURY THIS CUNT DAMMIT. WE ONLY PUSH PEOPLE WHO GET BOOED.*


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

What is a Heel said:


> Rusev became US Champ. Del Rio is in MITB. Sheamus is...? dead?


Sheamus is in a new movie.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I wonder how much Lucha Underground paid the WWE to promote them.


They buy a commercial slot the same as anyone does. That toilet bowl cleaner ad? Yea they pay the same.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

God damn "We the people" chant still over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Swagger is so cringe with his mannerisms and we the people thing.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

YestleMania said:


> Does Rusev look a bit more lean or is it just me? Haven't watched in a couple weeks.


He's definitely dropped some weight.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cassious Clay was never be an American hero. Rusev is a real American hero.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

His biggest pop ever lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

titus is boring, just has a boring voice...and this 'coach speak' type answers ugh


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm feelin' this Rusev/O'Neil program... anyone else?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Swagger is so much better than Sheamus at everything.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

After this segment the only thing that make sense is Ambrose cash in during Reigns-Rollins screwing them for then do the "Seth Rollins Redemption" with Seth winning the Rumble and The Shield TT at WM for pushing him as Top Babyface.


But, it's WWE, so Reigns is gonna squash Seth at MITB. :trips7


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jackie Boy Thwaggah getting a respectable pop in his homestate.  Shame that he's taking the L tonight and is likely never gonna be Ru-Ru in a feud rematch for the U.S. Title even though Rusev's invincibility has been thrown out the window thanks to John Boy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow even the black guy is digging on Byron.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Cole has called this the greatest MITB PPV ever multiple times. *How can anything be "the greatest ______ ever" before it actually happens? *


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Swagger's pop bigger than when Hogan slammed the 800 lbs Andre the Giant, brother. :hogan


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

swagger is still kinda over hahaha.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ali was a draft dodger. The fact that the WWE says he is one of the best Americans that ever lived is a slap in the face to veterans everywhere.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Titus is so lame, Rusev will crush him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I never got the appeal for Swagger, the guy just comes across as a poor mans Kurt Angle. He's like Angle without the amazing wrestling and personality.

You can't tell me he's not trying to be Kurt, he's got the American gimmick, he's an amateur wrestler, wears a singlet, uses the ankle lock. I could understand if he was just an amateur wrestler and was all about America, but did he really have to use the Ankle Lock to boot? God dude try to separate yourself from Angle just a bit.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

all in all... said:


> titus is boring, just has a boring voice...and this 'coach speak' type answers ugh


Titus has the charisma of an old shoe...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Swagger is so much better than Sheamus at everything.


Hell no he isn't. I seriously question your talent evaluation.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OUCH!


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

and titus could be a good champion. IC OR US


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

sounded like two baked hams slapping together


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

FitChi said:


> Cole has called this the greatest MITB PPV ever multiple times. *How can anything be "the greatest ______ ever" before it actually happens? *


:vince5 'JUST SHUT UP AND FUCKING WATCH IT YOU PIECE OF SHIT MILLENNIAL'


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They actually protected Swagger for once?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, this segment really accomplished alot.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

MM10 said:


> Ali was a draft dodger. The fact that the WWE says he is one of the best Americans that ever lived is a slap in the face to veterans everywhere.


Ali wasn't gonna grab a gun and kill a bunch of people of color just because Uncle Sam said so.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so two faces beating down the heel 2 on 1. Stupid WWE


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Swagger is so much better than Sheamus at everything.


No doubt about it.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd rather lana than any wwe title.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah yeah Titus lets jump on Rusev after he finishes a match and act all though, lame as fuck.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

MM10 said:


> Ali was a draft dodger. The fact that the WWE says he is one of the best Americans that ever lived is a slap in the face to veterans everywhere.


The elected leaders who forced the servicemen to fight in that illegal war and commit numerous war crimes should be the focus of your anger. No bigger slap in the face to veterans everywhere than forcing them to fight in an immoral and illegal war.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Rusev just won tht match like i would on wwe 2k when i didnt wanna waste all that time.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Damn. Was hoping for #ShoelessLana


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah Titus O'Neil suck. Rusev U.S. title reign not off to a good start.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Titus and Swagger in a US title program with Rusev?!?!?!

:jet7


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Titus my brother don't say we the people, america ain't did shit for you and the south would boo you even if swagger was the heel


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Lana is HOT, HOT, HOT


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Swagger/Titus actually wouldn't be a half-bad tag team.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Titus gloaming off Swagger's gimmick (N)


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> no.
> 
> If Linda McMahon came back and took over RAW the arena and internet with erupt in excitement.


Her theme = goosebumps. Some of the best 90s synth to ever grace my ears.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> They actually protected Swagger for once?


Titus and swagger could be a good tag team.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

The casuals like Titus, and its good that the heavyweights are the ones fighting over the US title.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I got a late start, but Teddy Long just came out and he's funny...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh man, Swagger on RAW and not being pinned. No chance this turns into anything more, but nice to see him.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay, this is only for the UK people watching this...but that LateRooms.com advert just...didn't need to happen.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Rollins/Reigns billed as a WM main event.

Cena/Styles billed as only a WM dream match.

We know where you stand in this company, Styles.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

FitChi said:


> The elected leaders who forced the servicemen to fight in that illegal war and commit numerous war crimes should be the focus of your anger. No bigger slap in the face to veterans everywhere than forcing them to fight in an immoral and illegal war.


I must have missed the portion of history where they didn't vote to go to war, some president somewhere ignored congress and the enumeration of powers and continued the war against the law.

And how can war be immoral?


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Honey Bucket said:


> Okay, this is only for the UK people watching this...but that LateRooms.com advert just...didn't need to happen.


When did they start letting you folks use anything but .co.uk ?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

BIG MATCH JOHNNY!


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah the fans don't want Cena

:ha


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm feelin' this Rusev/O'Neil program... anyone else?


I like it. Both guys have good size and are decently charismatic. Titus won't go over but he's getting an opportunity to get over. For a filler feud, it's not bad at all.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MM10 said:


> Ali was a draft dodger. The fact that the WWE says he is one of the best Americans that ever lived is a slap in the face to veterans everywhere.


The fact he stood up and said fuck your illegal and agenda filled war makes him a great American. If more people thought about and did what he did there wouldn't be so many dead Americans looking for imaginary WMD's this millenium. 

It is supposed to be a free country. If you have freedom of choice then you should be free to say no I don't want to go kill so and so because you tell me too or risk dying. Hell his people were slaves not to long before then and not even getting equal rights and he himself was half way hated for being black and telling people whatever the fuck he wanted to say.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> She seems complete face now. Like she was when she was kabafaying with Dolph Ziggler. Only this time back with Rusev.
> 
> 
> I wonder what's slowing WWE from turning Rusev face.


It meant something when she came out, she was able to cut great promos and stand toe to toe with the best of them. They ruined her character beyond repair. She's just another valet when she was a great manager.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

lolololfuku


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So obvious WWE is just pushing Titus to look as if they aren't racists after that ridiculous suspension. "See look we're pushing him! We like black people!".


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very good reaction for :supercena


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well at least he ain't smiling like a goof!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Imagine if The Rock could have had a face off with Muhammad Ali in his prime. 





Who would win on the mic?






of course the "The Greatest" > "The Great One"


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

Shawn Cena.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Divorced?* :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So I forgot Raw was on again.. Doom 64 is pretty good :lol

I saw the opening segment was ladders on parade, but did I miss anything else of note?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm feelin' this Rusev/O'Neil program... anyone else?


It is nice to see big guys rumble. I would not be against Swagger working his way into a triple threat either. They all have nice size and decent power which is a vast contrast to a lot of the roster


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just for giggles, whenever Cena does his 'talking-shit-to-the-camera' schtick every time he comes out, I want the camera man just to flip him the bird when he goes off to run down the aisle like an excited child who just discovered he has extra fish fingers for his tea.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

After all this time they've found a Cena outfit and colour scheme that I quite like. He actually looks........cool.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

What is a Heel said:


> I must have missed the portion of history where they didn't vote to go to war, some president somewhere ignored congress and the enumeration of powers and continued the war against the law.
> 
> And how can war be immoral?



The elected officials I mentioned INCLUDES Congress (I specifically worded it as elected officials to avoid folks thinking I was suggesting the President could act unilaterally)

You should read Saint Thomas Aquinas' Just War Theory.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Will this be the week Cena brings up Festus or will it be next week?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena begging for a reaction he wasn't even getting.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MM10 said:


> Ali was a draft dodger. The fact that the WWE says he is one of the best Americans that ever lived is a slap in the face to veterans everywhere.


Him being a draft dodger is what made him a great american. He didnt agree with the war and stood up for what he believed in. 


Why should they ask me to put on a uniform and go 10,000 miles from home and drop bombs and bullets on Brown people in Vietnam while so-called ***** people in Louisville are treated like dogs and denied simple human rights? No I’m not going 10,000 miles from home to help murder and burn another poor nation simply to continue the domination of white slave masters of the darker people the world over. This is the day when such evils must come to an end. I have been warned that to take such a stand would cost me millions of dollars. But I have said it once and I will say it again. The real enemy of my people is here. I will not disgrace my religion, my people or myself by becoming a tool to enslave those who are fighting for their own justice, freedom and equality. If I thought the war was going to bring freedom and equality to 22 million of my people they wouldn’t have to draft me, I’d join tomorrow. I have nothing to lose by standing up for my beliefs. So I’ll go to jail, so what? We’ve been in jail for 400 years.”

Ali


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

What is a Heel said:


> I must have missed the portion of history where they didn't vote to go to war, some president somewhere ignored congress and the enumeration of powers and continued the war against the law.
> 
> And how can war be immoral?


Not that I agree with his initial post, but yours didnt really do anything to contradict what he said...at all.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lothario said:


> I like it. Both guys have good size and are decently charismatic. Titus won't go over but he's getting an opportunity to get over. For a filler feud, it's not bad at all.


Still wondering why WWE took the time to reunite the Prime Time Players only to split them again without reason.

Titus' last singles run didn't go as well, Slater/Gator anyone, I don't see this one doing any better. Maybe they're giving a bone to Titus to appease Batista. :shrug Should be a good match with Rusev going over, as he should.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Draymond Green would make a great Raw guest host. I would love to see him kick Cena or Reigns in the nuts.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do those idiots saying Cena sucks realize thats what he wants them to say? How about just shut the fuck up and give him no reaction? They're such pathetic puppets that perform when he pulls their strings.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah yeah Cena we already saw that! Hurry it up and get to the point.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Styles Clash this buffoon, AJ!


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Calling Styles vs Cena a Dream Match is simply delusional. Whomever told Cole to keep saying that needs to immediately be put on a 5150 hold.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Boy, the Roman Reigns debacle does make me appreciate Cena more. He gets the dueling chant treatment, but he's got so much more going for him on the mic. He's never had a lack of ability, just a cheesy direction.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Hell no he isn't. I seriously question your talent evaluation.


Swagger actually gets cheered as a face and booed as a heel. Sheamus gets no reaction either way.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

So, please tell me how the White House/Congress had an "illegal" war. What US law did they break with said war?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It took Cena literally two Raw's to pander to the crowd and beg for a reaction. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn Cena put AJ on the same level as the Rock. Damn!!!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Cena got these smarks in the palm of his hand unlike the champ right now.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Wow this chant is so organic....
Kill me now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

manstis1804 said:


> Boy, the Roman Reigns debacle does make me appreciate Cena more. He gets the dueling chant treatment, but he's got so much more going for him on the mic. He's never had a lack of ability, just a cheesy direction.


Cena is great on the mic when he is not cheesing it up like a 3rd grader promo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> So obvious WWE is just pushing Titus to look as if they aren't racists after that ridiculous suspension. "See look we're pushing him! We like black people!".


I can easily also see t as them saying he took his punishment, didn't bitch about anything, didn't go to the press, and was professional. You got guys like Lane breaking kayfabe on twitter and killing an angle, Cody shooting on writers after you grant him an early release, Bryan campaigning that doctors are holding him down despite admitting he was hiding seizures, and Rose arguing a suspension on social media.

Maybe they all just made Titus look good by him taking his shit like a man and he is getting his reward

Suspension was bs but he handled it way better than most have handled shit


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

FitChi said:


> Calling Styles vs Cena a Dream Match is simply delusional. Whomever told Cole to keep saying that needs to immediately be put on a 5150 hold.


TNA had a strong fanbase during Cena's ascent, and AJ was The Franchise. Totally see the argument for this as a dream match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I missed opening another tab on my computer to find the porno Teddy Long starred in around the mid 80's every time he was on TV.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

inb4 shoot promo of the year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why didn't Styles take the easy way out when he was fighting for the WWE title instead of a random feud with Cena with nothing on the line?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It took Cena literally two Raw's to pander to the crowd and beg for a reaction. :lol


He got the biggest pop of the night lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Now you're lying Cena. The crowd was far more electric for you vs Punk or especially Bryan.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The fact they continue to bill this as an unbelievable dream match means it almost certainly isn't happening at MITB. Something will happen and it'll be dragged out until Summerslam, as it should. Can't see them wasting this at MITB. T g e build will be Sting vs HHH all over again.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The GOAT!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at Cena sayign bullet club


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Styles getting That Rock Rub


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cena said Bullet Club?!?!?!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

He just said Bullet Club!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

Did Cena just say Bullet Club?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena said "Bullet Club" and not just "Club".


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cena gives no fucks ...He said Bullet Club


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Did he just name drop the Bullet club?


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Do those idiots saying Cena sucks realize thats what he wants them to say? How about just shut the fuck up and give him no reaction? They're such pathetic puppets that perform when he pulls their strings.


I'm no Cena fan but Roman could learn a lesson or two from this promo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time for them New Japan Lawyers to sue Cena while eating Wonton Soup.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Cena say Bullet Club?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> It took Cena literally two Raw's to pander to the crowd and beg for a reaction. :lol


Cena may go for cheap pops and stuff but at least he actually engages with the audience, Roman never feels like he is talking to the audience he has acknowledged them once with the "C'mon I am not that bad"


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Styles burning Cenas movief career, those CAmeos :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

As much as I think John Cena is a cheesy, cliched, brick headed, smirking, walking, talking, knuckle dragging merchandise stand...he can deliver a promo better in his sleep than Reigns.

Ooooooooooooooh he said 'Bullet Club'. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! What a naughty boy! Slap on the wrist for you FOTC!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Roman Empire said:


> Did he just name drop the Bullet club?


It's Cena ..,. HE will take the fine or hand slap


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hit him with the truth, AJ!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena getting a fined for saying "Bullet Club"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ getting buried on the mic already.

:lmao


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> Cena said "Bullet Club" and not just "Club".


Pretty sure he said the Pull-it Club. Yep, dick joke!


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Damn they are going hard at each other

Loving this promo


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is wrestling not a bad word anymore?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Do we have to rehash the Cena can't wrestle thing every time. It could have been a simple respect angle


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Great promo from Styles. Cena doing well too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lmfao Styles saying he's insulted everytime the bell rings with Cena's amtches.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This shit again.

Heel that's more talented: "Cena sucks!"

Cena beats them 3 times in a row.

:cena4

"Cena earned respect!" :jbl

Same builds for Reigns too.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

This is good.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena calling it the "Bullet Club" would be kin to Hollywood Hogan saying saying "The Ultimate Warrior" in WCW. You remember how they just kept saying "Warrior", never said "Ultimate Warrior".


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cena bout to ether this boy How High style


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

What is a Heel said:


> So, please tell me how the White House/Congress had an "illegal" war. What US law did they break with said war?


The unprovoked invasion of Vietnam, Iraq, Syria, and many others is a clear violation of international law and the atrocities that American troops were forced to commit in each violated the Nuremberg Code and Geneva Conventions. 

People in many of those nations don't "hate us for our freedoms," they hate us because without provocation we destroyed their homes, killed their families and occupy their land. 

And because the United States is one of 3 countries (the Sudan and Israel are the others) who are NOT members of the International Criminal Court and therefore cannot be held accountable for such actions.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Tell him AJ! Cena sucks.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Damn - Cena dropping some truth bombs! This is getting my interest now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, AJ getting owned..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This feud is DONE already.

:ha


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Here comes that BURIAL.... Cena always has to "go there" on the mic...FFS!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

The way they write these promos...Cena always has the upper-hand, because he can just say LOL YOU ALWAYS LOSE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe AJ says the same thing everyone else does because the writers suck?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> AJ getting buried on the mic already.
> 
> :lmao


Surprised? Cena does this with every talent. Buries them


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena handing out a super shovel right now.:lmao


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Cena is an absolute fucking cunt. Absolutely burying AJ. Prick.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena brought his shovel tonight! :buried:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cena just took a shit on Reigns and AJ t the same time


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Styles needs to go over him, tbh.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shots fired, good god almighty, shots fired!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

So much for this feud ....


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn. Cena went off!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Okay this is bad.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cena ripping AJ a new one.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Damn poor AJ doesn't stand a chance with John on the mic

And he's really not bad


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god he's saying words like Homie, is he a rapper a gangster or what? Its so ridiculous how he turns ghetto out of the blue.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

They're <----this close----> to fucking name dropping TNA.

In three weeks they'll be making in-ring promos centred around what kind of aroma wafted from Dixie Carter's vaginal cavity just to make it even more bloody surreal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena just shit on Reigns, too.

:ha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cena on that mom level


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Styles the bust. :vince$

Make sure everyone knew Reigns > Styles. Now :cena4 finishing it off.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

"You can't get past Roman Reigns and know you're coming after John Cena?" or something like that.

He doesn't really care anymore, does he? :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:jbl Japan means nothing AJ, ain't that right Maggle.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is better let's get at who's the bigger or farther reaching star, not who's the better technician.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a surprise. Promos scripted for Cena to have the obvious upper hand.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Cena is pushing AJ's shit in on the mic right now. This is brutal. Please let AJ win this feud.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

I see Cena decided he'd use his Vanilla Ice in 1991 voice tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OH SHIET!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Aj using the word buried ha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Whoa! Whoa! Styles spittin that shovel truth.
:ha


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

shovels, eh?


----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

Talking about burials??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bruce Blitz probably flipping the fuck out


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL he said 'shovel' and 'buried' in the same sentence.

Jesus wept.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh shit !


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn AJ speaking the truth of 1000000 smarks right now.


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

lmao this is great. what are people talking about


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn, 'guys like you buries guys like me'. Wow. He just said that.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

umm....That was scary truth........


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is not good. :lmao
What the fuck? 
:lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AJ repeating what 99% of this forum says :lmao


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

OHHH SHIITTT. AJ sounding like a member of this forum.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Okay this is good.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

STYLES JUST SHOT ON HIM!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ledg said:


> "You can't get past Roman Reigns and know you're coming after John Cena?" or something like that.
> 
> He doesn't really care anymore, does he? :lol


Yeah that was actually surprising.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cena is really good right now 

AJ holding his own as well

This feud will be good


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

lol he literally said Cena gets a shovel and buries people


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

New Day is coming, for sure.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Is this a shoot....lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena used Burial on Styles ! Its not very effective!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Whoa did AJ mention :berried


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Weak, dude. AJ didn't have any kind of meaningful comeback to being called a loser who needs help, and how could he? Then he literally said he has friends to make sure Cena doesn't bury him.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Dam Styles referencing Cena burying ppl, and uried his movie caereer. This sis some real shit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ehhh I don't like the burial acknowledgment but if others do I guess it works. But how do you get heel heat with AJ talking about preventing burial? I guess it feeds into the no black and white faces stuff people want.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wish the picture of cena on his shirt, was also wearing a cena shirt, that had a picture of cena...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ made to look inferior in this promo. Bravo, WWE:clap


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"You bury guys like me!"

So WWE buries talent and now laughs about it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Oh, give me a break.

LAME.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Cena was fucking electric. Goddamn.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

So do you people still disagree with me when I said that this should have been saved for Wrestlemania?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why do people always come out to help Cena but Cena never comes out to help others.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Does AJ read this forum ?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

HERE THEY ARE, THESE DUMB MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fucking yas AJ.


----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

Team Merchandise vs Team Smark Darling. Boom.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Booty patrol comes to Cena's rescue. :cena3


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

HOLY SHIT WWE with that swerve Very FUCKING NICE WWE.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

AJ did great


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd dead as fuck


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED A.J. saying the truth about John Boy and his nefarious shovel. :tucky

Knowing this damn company though, Styles, Anderson and Gallows are *all* gonna be eating dirt by the end of their program with Cena.

:rivers


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck sake.

The whole 'three guys standing on opposite sides of the ring to surround the babyface' is so goddamn played out. The Nexus did it. The Shield did it. The Wyatts did it.

Lazy. Lazy. Lazy.

Now here come The New Day to.....oh stop. Stop. Stop. STOP.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank God the Usos didn't save him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Day over?

Time to team up! :cena4


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Cena and New Day? Wow.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> It's Cena ..,. HE will take the fine or hand slap


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

How am I supposed to take Cena + New Day seriously?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shit got real on the mic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> AJ made to look inferior in this promo. Bravo, WWE:clap


Burial process initiated...completion total...30%


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "You bury guys like me!"
> 
> So WWE buries talent and now laughs about it.


Hardcore fans want an audience surrogate so what's the complaint


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Brilliant mic worK from AJ

More than held his own

:applause


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this isnt the first time ******* have helped Cena, remember when cryme tyme through a scare into JBL and helpd cena vandalise his car?

cena, friend to the black man


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It took one week for the AJ burial on the mic to initiate.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

And LOL at the ending of that segment.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

B. [R] said:


> So do you people still disagree with me when I said that this should have been saved for Wrestlemania?


Yup , special since AJ Styles is still not 100% , 100% Styles vs Cena at Mania>>>> 75% Styles vs Cena at MITB


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BigEMartin said:


> Titus and swagger could be a good tag team.


The same thought crossed my mind as well. Real Americans part deux!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a really good segment.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

AJ didn't get buried too bad by Cena on the mic. It was rough, but nothing like Cena-Wyatt.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Club is gonna be bumping later tonight.


----------



## LanceStormwascool (Feb 27, 2016)

Cena won that debate/argument or whatever. Can't tell whose gonna win ppv match at this point, so interesting storyline to me. Already light years ahead of Reigns/AJ. Great segment. Wish new Day stood out of this, they are a separate entity. The three man match will rock tho.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was one of the better promo exchanges in a long time

Cena was just on another level on the mic but AJ held his own for sure especially with the "buried" line.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Thank God the Usos didn't save him.


Yet 

I can't imagine there isn't an 8 man tag between Cena, Reigns, and the Uso's vs Rollins and The Club at somepoint before the draft


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Hardcore fans want an audience surrogate so what's the complaint


I sure as hell don't. I want a good angle without resorting to POLITICS THOUGH.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Horrible ending to a pretty good segment would of been a decent choice to debut a 4th member for BC as well.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

You guys have to admit WWE surprised us all with that. That was Damn GOOD


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

AJ's best mic work in WWE to date. Lots of passion and fire. He's clearly stoked to be in this program regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Ayyy AJ went in on the mic there! Gotta admit, I was real impressed, he works a heel WAY better.

Great segment from both guys!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ destroyed on the mic in one week and the Club look like pussies again..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

that promo was class.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Cena VS Styles
Reigns VS Rollins
MITB ladder mtch

Best PPV in a long time with this top of card??? What PPV was better than this one coming up you can think of? Been awhile, yeah? MITB 2016 seems to be pretty good so far.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Ehhh I don't like the burial acknowledgment but if others do I guess it works. But how do you get heel heat with AJ talking about preventing burial? I guess it feeds into the no black and white faces stuff people want.


I don't want it. I think it's uninspired crutch writing. If you're incapable of telling a story without clear faces and heels.. well I guess you're the WWE then.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> AJ didn't get buried too bad by Cena on the mic. It was rough, but nothing like Cena-Wyatt.


How did he get buried at all?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

The segment worked. It felt like a pro-wrestling segment from awhile back. Had that energy where the crowd said fuck it and went the direction that they were supposed to. Styles answered the question with a reason that resonates with a piece of the audience. By addressing what so many of us sort of feel, it almost alleviates our fear that it will go the same as it always does. It was decent.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Both of them just killed it. Heel AJ has always been better on the mic than cookie cutter AJ. I thought they both did really well and Im really interested now. 

The acknowledgement of Cena burying people got me to actually stand up in shock that they went there. Great feud.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would have been nice if his feud with Reigns was more like this, about him saying how bad Reigns is in the ring and how he buries guys, instead the entire thing being about "I'm not with them, i'm gonna do it on my own".


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Great work by AJ. That was great. With New Day Coming into make the save I'm sensing Balor may be around the corner soon.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Aj was good on the mic in that segment. Probably his best in WWE thus far.

AJ really needs to win this match/fued, unless they are going the route where he loses then Balor comes out to take over control of the club


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ didn't convince me at all as a heel. Much more natural as a face on the mic.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Vaudevillians with that jobber entrance. :lol:


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I strongly dislike Cena BUT ONLY HE can pull off promo like that with Styles ..Im sorry its the truth Cena makes things feel important .


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

idk why, but the 'just for men' inset ad while enzo was being carted out made me laugh


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

'Ol Meth Eyes and Friend out to say the same thing as last week...


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

god awful.. Aj used a shoot reason for a kafabe question.. It made no sense.. Either shoot or do kafabe don't combine the two.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh look another formulaic Enzo and Cass segment.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

LIVING for that segment.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Can Enzo marry me, please? :mj2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> I don't want it. I think it's uninspired crutch writing. If you're incapable of telling a story without clear faces and heels.. well I guess you're the WWE then.


I agree with you, but I know some do get a kick when they reference shit like that especially when it pertains to Cena so I try to ignore it.

I think they can do stories with clear faces and heels, whether they pick sides the audience agrees with is another story though lol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The Vaudegeeks with the jobbers entrance.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

John Cena overall is the best we'll ever see. Sorry bout it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

really glad their gimmick works on the main roster.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Im glad they got the Cena/Styles segment over early. Now I dont have to watch the rest of this crap so i wouldnt miss it. Thanks WWE.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL

Showing the Enzo injury again multiple times just to push sales of Just For Men.


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

Highly underwhelming so far. An essentially filler match between Rusev and Swagger, again, and with the same result, along with a long intermission, some further filler segments, and then another which failed to result in any conflict or action. In addition, another tag-team match without Cena taking part seems not to be going far enough, but in any case it's taken far too much waffling to get to the point of - scheduling a fixture for later. Cena generally getting kept away from the action and reduced to a target, which doesn't really tell of much favour going their way.

e.
v.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

As I've been saying for weeks, months... Heel AJ Styles is what will work in the WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Could they please just make Enzo Cass' manager? Enzo is just dreadful in the ring, and every match is always just about him getting his ass beat and making the hot tag to Cass.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So Enzo and Cass uses The Mamalukes (WCW) theme song, and Wendy Williams catch phrase "How you doing?"


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

'Ol Meth Eyes calling himself and his friend "the realest guys in the room" is ironic because every word is scripted...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh how original, using a bunch of quotes from Ali...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Too bad Barrett quit the company, he would have been a perfect addition to the vaud villains


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo is so fucking good on the mic.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Enzo has bars.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Styles doesnt need the other 2... like at all. Give them to finn who also doesnt need them.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Enzo and Cass= GOAT


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Promo lasting longer than the match will be.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Great job, creative. You fucking destroyed all of that electricity from last week with the Styles heel turn. Today's kids aren't edgy enough for Styles to be Rattlesnake-face.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Team SAWFT is here! 

:mark: at 'Zo rocking his Keep It 100 pants and both he and Cass are spitting that hot fire in honor of The Greatest.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Enzo's aura burns so fuckin bright


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL. Enzo reminds me of the crazy references/wordplay we get in modern hip-hop. Jaw so strong he can blow bubbles with a Now and Later, what a strange yet relateable way to put over being tough.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

SashaXFox said:


> I strongly dislike Cena BUT ONLY HE can pull off promo like that with Styles ..Im sorry its the truth Cena makes things feel important .


Cena left punk (raw before noc 2012) and rock (raw before mania 27) speechless with similar promos on them. Aj got a good comeback at least


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> As I've been saying for weeks, months... Heel AJ Styles is what will work in the WWE.


Only their going to use Styles, Gallows and Anderson to validate their own products, like Roman, Cena and A New Day.

I doubt they'll get any real push until they job themselves out of value. Which is unfortunate. I mean Cena isn't going to lose to Styles during his come back. The end result of this feud will the the same as the Roman / Styles feud, Cena will win two, maybe three matches of that many PPVs.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Everyone hearing that pop that Big Cass, and only Big Cass just got!" :vince3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Big surprise Enzo already getting his ass beat like a pathetic wimp and scurrying to make the hot tag to Cass to do all the work.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So begins the descent of The Vaudevillains.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Enzo and Cass prob the most over guys in WWE atm. The Cena Styles Segment was awesome I think. Almost a Shoot. Haven't seen that real talk in WWE in a while.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xenoblade said:


> god awful.. Aj used a shoot reason for a kafabe question.. It made no sense.. Either shoot or do kafabe don't combine the two.


The best promos are the ones that mix kayfabe with real life. The NWO did it all the time


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cass makes me miss Test.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Big Cass staring to get those female shrieks and shrill lol. Vince is going to push the guy to the moon.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

they need to put over the vaudvillains here, enzo and cass are already over this would help the other team get heat.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Enzo can talk so he needs to talk. But they need to move away from the overly long entrance promo every week. Do a standard version because fans need to know who's in the room. But they should give him more legit in ring or backstage promo time instead of only getting to speak pre match

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

We need more of big dudes being pissed off and beating people down in the corner.

And less of the refs being pussies and DQ'ing people about it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> STYLES JUST SHOT ON HIM!














Jack Thwagger said:


> Can Enzo marry me, please? :mj2


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck this. Im rewinding and watching the Styles segment again then calling it a night. That is the only good thing that will be on Raw Is Commercial anyway


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If Cass lost about 50lbs, he'd look like a tall young Edge.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Oh how original, using a bunch of quotes from Ali...


Paying tribute and rhyming while doing it kind of is quite original .


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't know about kayfabing a spot that not too long ago created an injury.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its really hard for me to picture Cass' big ass in bed with Carmella whos the size of a 10 year old next to him. Thats gotta looks really awkward.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The crowd is officially dead.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All of that just to make Big Cass look good rit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was just plain awkward.

AND YOU CANT TEACH THAT.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Planting the seeds that Enzo better watch his back...


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

Sounded like they were wrestling in an empty arena during that match. Painful.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So the countdown is on until Vince divorces Enzo and Cass, yes.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

w0t.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its really hard for me to picture Cass' big ass in bed with Carmella whos the size of a 10 year old next him. Thats gotta looks really awkward.


Glad I'm not alone with that thought.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Big Css is bloody impressive.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stupid segment that was. Yikes.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I honestly think Sami Zayn has face of the company potential. He just needs a real character and drop the helluva kick for the blue thunder bomb


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is the ADR we need to see more of.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That ending was so contrived.

Like it was rehearsed about seventeen times in the back before the show went on air.

'Okay Cass...stare at Enzo...then get mad and punch the bad guys a few times....go!'
'BAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!'


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Big surprise Enzo already getting his ass beat like a pathetic wimp and scurrying to make the hot tag to Cass to do all the work.


That's always been their deal though, it's not just about Vince's big man hard-on (though I think it's part of it).

I liked that they played into the story of the last match and having Cass show the character to get angry over it. Storytelling in general is nice.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL is that alberto's WWE merch shirt

Who would buy that?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> Fuck sake.
> 
> The whole 'three guys standing on opposite sides of the ring to surround the babyface' is so goddamn played out. The Nexus did it. The Shield did it. The Wyatts did it.
> 
> ...


Yes. I assume in real life people would rule out basic tactics to keep things fresh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Del Rio's broken yet functional English:lmao :done


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> This is the ADR we need to see more of.


Yep..more of this...perro!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nicain said:


> Only their going to use Styles, Gallows and Anderson to validate their own products, like Roman, Cena and A New Day.
> 
> I doubt they'll get any real push until they job themselves out of value. Which is unfortunate. I mean Cena isn't going to lose to Styles during his come back. The end result of this feud will the the same as the Roman / Styles feud, Cena will win two, maybe three matches of that many PPVs.


When's the last time they WCW'd established outside stars? They may not replace Reigns and Rollins top spots. But AJ and the Bullet Club won't be buried. Unless you think being a semi main eventer is a burial for AJ by or being a stable of the tag division is a burial for Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Heel solo ADR = siiiiii.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

To be honest, I'm sick of this underdog storyline being tossed around. Most of the roster don't really look intimidating, so what gives?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> LOL is that alberto's WWE merch shirt
> 
> Who would buy that?












These Guys...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> That ending was so contrived.
> 
> Like it was rehearsed about seventeen times in the back before the show went on air.
> 
> ...


Wrong. Cass kicked their asses. It was great. The big man is finally get his rage and it was shown to be scary. Awesome.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The WWE adding necessary emotional depth to a feud and to a tag team that consists of two legit childhood friends?

It's an early Christmas miracle! :mase


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Honey Bucket said:


> :cole 'This match has implications for the MITB match this Sunday'
> 
> None of these matches mean jack shit you gutter mouth rodent faced little shit turd.


An hour later and this post is still something special.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Look:

Even those of us who heatedly disagree with each other on points can all agree with this: Creative is fucking lazy and has been for years. They honestly don't know shit from shinola. For something that important, you would think a big company would seriously shop around for the best but it seems they just take Hollyweird hacks and let's face it, Hollyweird hasn't done anything original in decades.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holla holla.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Not Swerved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is people don't realize what they have until it's gone really an Ali quote lol. I feel like that expression predates him. But I could be wrong 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

People on this forum thinking that Big Cass is a future main eventer :ha

The guy is terrible. Giant Gonzalez was more agile


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm going for a tag split in the draft for Enzo and Cass, cos WWE like to do that sort of shiz.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Got to love Teddy playing his own theme. 

I wonder if they will have Heyman say he wants SD or if Eric wants Raw


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

There should be a Money in the Bank for the tag titles.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Of course Teddy goes on about the tag team divison :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Black and a man. You stood no chance against Steph, Teddy.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol "Dolla dolla, makes you go holla holla"


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Did Teddy just proposition Stephanie :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there even a crowd at the show? Doesn't really sound like it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why do they still have that framed picture of Vince and Shane in the middle of the backstage area? :heston


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph about to find out why they call him Teddy *Long.* :curry2


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Teddy Long out here listening to N.O.R.E.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great match making, Steph.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zayn gets two jobber intros tonight FFS


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Steph is like that assistant manager or Sgt you want to slap in that scenario


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

helluva kick...perro!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

holy shit that tag team match will be the shit. worth watching mitb fo sho now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Was Teddy just visiting and they thought, hey let's embarrass that old black man that's still wearing his Sunday church clothes. We'll pay him in lotto tickets.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Alberto gotta bring back the Rolls Royce man.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Wrong. Cass kicked their asses. It was great. The big man is finally get his rage and it was shown to be scary. Awesome.


He did kick their asses, but it just looked...I dunno....totally unrealistic to me. :shrug

It was like waiting for the camera angles to align to get the facial expressions shown on time. Like somebody off camera was telling him when to pull the angry face and go crazy.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Of all the people I couldn't give a fuck about, Del Rio may be top of the list. I don't think I've ever been interested in anything he's done.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Does Steph not realize she was on TV when Teddy told her his idea that she stole? I'm sure the people in marketing are watching RAW as well or at least know someone who is watching it.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

I always laugh about how absurd JBL is ....just completely insulting intelligence....then remember how much support Trump has and it all makes sense lol.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I hope this means that Teddy Long will be the GM of Smackdown again Holla Holla.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Is there even a crowd at the show? Doesn't really sound like it.


Maybe Dunn's getting tired of dealing with changing all the mic levels on the fly to micromanage the crowd and just shut them all off.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So it seems like New Day might be dropping dem belts at MITB...hmmm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Honesetly you moaners. You just got an awesome segment with Cena STyles, easily best in months. Cass a big guy just kicked ass. And all you can do as look at the negatives. ITs almost like WWE are dmaned if they, damned if they don't/ Even if the segment is good. Fans like you are going to focous on the negative parts of the segment, not the good parts. It is almost like you selectively choose to look at the negatives. That said it well be interesting to see the numbers for the Cena Styles Segment. And the Third hour of the show. How low can they go! .


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man, they sure killed ADR. They killed him off before he left too. Once they took away ADR's suits, the scarf, the limo with Ricardo as the special entrance announcer, that was it for him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Still nobody gives a shit about Del Rio despite everything WWE has given him over the years. Yet a certain guy who WWE gave virtually nothing to in comparison, who got good reactions even after not appearing all that often, gets released. lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Match starts.. Commercial.. Yup.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This empty arena match between Zayn and Del Rio is pretty good.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Moonsault botch


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

What was that suck ass selling by Sami? You'll never make it with that shit, kid.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

mightymike1986 said:


> I always laugh about how absurd JBL is ....just completely insulting intelligence....then remember how much support Trump has and it all makes sense lol.


Bobby Heenan did the same type of things and he was great.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Better sources for writers than the current crop:

1. Talking Parrots
2. Putting a mic up a baboon's ass and recording the "ideas"
3. Local Methadone Clinic
4. Village idiots waving their private parts at passerby
5. Eskimos who have never seen a TV
6. Ghosts of Village idiots who waved their private parts at passerby
7. ESPN
8. MSNBC
9. An insane asylum specializing in comatose patients
10. An inanimate can of creamed corn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> Does Steph not realize she was on TV when Teddy told her his idea that she stole? I'm sure the people in marketing are watching RAW as well or at least know someone who is watching it.


WWE is going deep in this storyline, where not even marketing watches this shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't count on New Day dropping the tag titles anytime soon, with all their merch and how over they are, they're pretty much the Cena of the tag division. They're gonna be the primary focus for a long time.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Top Shelf said:


> People on this forum thinking that Big Cass is a future main eventer :ha
> 
> The guy is terrible. Giant Gonzalez was more agile












I can't even...you can't be serious.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish Edge and Christian were still healthy and around to put over these younger tag-teams... the Hardy's too, but they're at the top of TNA and I wouldn't like them to drop down to the WWE tag division, after being in the World title scene in TNA.


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

The fucking backstage segments have proper gone to shit. There either at the same bit of an arena everytime (near the fucking backstage toilets or wherever it is when someone's just had their match/segment at the ring.

Or there in the "McMahon office", which is the worst attempt to try make an office seem office like I've ever seen, who had wall to wall red velvet fucking curtains with a plinth with a framed photo in it and a tele attached to the "curtained wall"? No sofa's, desks or any shit just that... Can't they turn one fucking backstage room in every arena and pretend that's the office.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Honesetly you moaners. You just got an awesome segment with Cena STyles, easily best in months. Cass a big guy just kicked ass. And all you can do as look at the negatives. ITs almost like WWE are dmaned if they, damned if they don't/ Even if the segment is good. Fans like you are going to focous on the negative parts of the segment, not the good parts. It is almost like you selectively choose to look at the negatives.


It's like a dog that gets abused by its owner for 10 years. Even when a nice human approaches them they'll never trust again.

Wrestling fans have been shit on for years. Of course we're pessimistic.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Man, they sure killed ADR. They killed him off before he left too. Once they took away ADR's suits, the scarf, the limo with Ricardo as the special entrance announcer, that was it for him.


and even with all that nobody cared. He was, is and always will be a waste.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Match starts.. Commercial.. Yup.


They cut to commercial during the boring parts of the show, so more screen time for the great promo entertainment we get playa playa. Beelee Dat. :vince$


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Was Teddy just visiting and they thought, hey let's embarrass that old black man that's still wearing his Sunday church clothes. We'll pay him in lotto tickets.


Lol some how you come off worse for writing all that, even in the likely event they sort of did that.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

MITB needs to end with AJ going over Cena and Gallows n' Anderson winning the tag titles. Bonus: have Balor debut as the 7th man and win the briefcase.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that Tom Brady Jordans ad is so dumb. Will you need anything else ? NO.

Um what about sheets


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's sad that Del Rio just bores us now. He's technically sound but we just can't forgive him leaving the WWE for noble reasons, then coming back for no reason we can fathom than money. Also, before he left, we were all saying he needed an extended time off. I know I did.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Was Teddy just visiting and they thought, hey let's embarrass that old black man that's still wearing his *Sunday church clothes*. We'll pay him in lotto tickets.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739993312149413888


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> I can't even...you can't be serious.


Don't fall for the b8.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> MITB needs to end with AJ going over Cena and Gallows n' Anderson winning the tag titles. Bonus: have Balor debut as the 7th man and win the briefcase.


Please god. One time this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More meaningless matches with nothing at stake. Raw's calling card for awhile now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great sell job by Zayn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Natecore said:


> and even with all that nobody cared. He was, is and always will be a waste.


At least he looked more like a star back then compare to now. He's a generic wrestler with broken yet functional English now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Top Shelf said:


> People on this forum thinking that Big Cass is a future main eventer :ha
> 
> The guy is terrible. Giant Gonzalez was more agile


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> I can't even...you can't be serious.


I hadn't seen his remark...wtf? Btw, that laughing gif was played out 3 years ago, so if you're stuck in 2013, seek help.

I don't take favorites. Cass has ability and he's young. He's the most mobile big guy I've seen in a long, long time. As for mic, he'll get better as he's not Roman Reigns level of bad even now.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

MM10 said:


> Ali was a draft dodger. The fact that the WWE says he is one of the best Americans that ever lived is a slap in the face to veterans everywhere.


Anyone who refused to fight in the dumb fucking ass war in Vietnam is a fucking great American on fucking principle...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Shadowcran said:


> It's sad that Del Rio just bores us now. He's technically sound but we just can't forgive him leaving the WWE for noble reasons, then coming back for no reason we can fathom than money. Also, before he left, we were all saying he needed an extended time off. I know I did.


He left because LU makes people who work for them pay AAA a nominal fee. AAA also didn't pay him for working there and hadn't even caught up fully by his own admission when he returned on WWE ppv. Them noble reasons mean fuck all when you are getting fucked and got bills to pay

Hes got a way of getting over in a small setting but has fuck all charisma in front of a large group. He's a legend in MExico because of his family though


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Commentary sucks, I wish ADR was still in LU, and Sami Zayn is still the so called "underdog" like 90% of the roster claim themselves to be


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> More meaningless matches with nothing at stake. Raw's calling card for awhile now.


:vince5 *Those three hours won't fill themselves!*

....

:vince5 *Sorry...three hours and fifteen minutes!*

...

:vince5 *PS...Enjoy the brand split!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zayn pinned clean byADR.

:ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Zayn lost to Del Rio.....


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> MITB needs to end with AJ going over Cena and Gallows n' Anderson winning the tag titles. Bonus: have Balor debut as the 7th man and win the briefcase.


2 of these 3 ideas are horrible.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Dumbest finisher in all of wrestling. Even by WWE standards it's fucking shit.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes Michael Cole it will be the greatest Money in the Bank PPV Ever:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what was the point of ADR winning that match? And that is such terrible finisher


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Worst finisher ever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Everyone can survive that. Quit fucking around, Del Rio. Get up there and do your finisher or don't bother with it. Guess he's not becoming the MITB winner, who could have predicted?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We know neither Cesaro nor ADR are winning so they are giving them wins now.

Will be interesting who wins between Owens and Ambrose.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So you put ADR, who is dead in the water when it comes to momentum over Zayn who has a little something going. Jeez.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

That Del Rio spot in the corner is the most fake move ever....smh


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone got a pic of ADR's new tattoo?

It looks like a cross wrapped in ribbon, but I'm not sure.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Del Rio just beat Zayn clean? What moron booked that? lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd was dead for that match. ADR still has the touch.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That ADR finishing move is one of THE stupidest things I have ever seen.

What...why would he...how...oh just fuck it all to hell.

Pass me the fucking rum.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kevin owens will chop your dick off with a folding ladder


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone already mention Sami Zayn's shirt design kinda looks like a swastika


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I like how Sami smartened up enough to throw ADR off the top at first. Then went ahead and put himself directly in position for his finish like everyone else.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

So Owens and Ambrose just did a promo where they both encouraged the other to get a mental health evaluation?
It's like WWE does Intervention


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh Lord, they're giving Reigns a mic again aren't they?

:imout


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That Ambrose Owens segmennt was pretty solid. Best Segment Ambrose has done in a loong time. OH no they are making Reigns speak? That mic has a family god damn it!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO selling Crazy Dean.... finally Dean is getting interesting again... ohhhhh the Ambrose/Rollins program is going to be GOLDEN!!


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> That ADR finishing move is one of THE stupidest things I have ever seen.
> 
> What...why would he...how...oh just fuck it all to hell.
> 
> Pass me the fucking rum.


5 shots of whiskey and 2 beers ahead of you my friend....fuck ADR....why not keep pushing Zayn?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns cutting promos.

That's my cue to change the channel.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

That entrance and that match for Zayn. :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Finally.........Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens! What we have all been waiting for since they were kids.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

T0M said:


> Dumbest finisher in all of wrestling. Even by WWE standards it's fucking shit.


Nowhere near as bad or unbelievable as:
The cobra
The People's Elbow
The Attitude Adjustment(overhead fireman's carry?)
Moonlight Drive(although it was awesome to see)
The Worm


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I heard the Goldberg horns blowing and ran back to the television... fuck, they got me so bad! Bastards.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Don't count on New Day dropping the tag titles anytime soon, with all their merch and how over they are, they're pretty much the Cena of the tag division. They're gonna be the primary focus for a long time.


Just give them the new SD or Raw tag titles. New design and new catchphrase for them to sell ... Money


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Anyone already mention Sami Zayn's shirt design kinda looks like a swastika


I keep thinking it's the Ghostbusters logo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LSDean's facial expressions in that promo won be over. 
@Amber B you sure you'd let LSDean wreck you as you said in the past? He might randomly wake up at 4am to sit in the bathtub and scratch his skin off before stealing everything in your crib.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Roman segment coming up now...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Nowhere near as bad or unbelievable as:
> The cobra
> The People's Elbow
> The Attitude Adjustment(overhead fireman's carry?)
> ...


Those are all weak as shit but they don't require the receiving guy to so obviously set HIMSELF up. It's pathetically dumb.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Oh Lord, they're giving him a mic again aren't they?
> 
> :imout


Hide dammit!! Everyone HIDE!!! Save yourselves!!! Someone jump the fence and take the mic away!!! Please!!

Anyways, I'm headed to the bathroom.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shadowcran said:


> Nowhere near as bad or unbelievable as:
> The cobra
> The People's Elbow
> The Attitude Adjustment(overhead fireman's carry?)
> ...


Yeah but at least in all those moves the opponent isn't clearly setting himself up for them. Whereas with Del Rio's finish the guy literally pulls himself up just enough for Del Rio to stomp him and hangs there waiting for him to do it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

We all know Reigns was the weak link in the shield.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TIL, Seth Rollins created pop tarts.

And Vince wants me to boo him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns on a mic? Everybody out!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

T0M said:


> Those are all weak as shit but they don't require the receiving guy to so obviously set HIMSELF up. It's pathetically dumb.


Let's just agree...there are too many ways WWE has tried to get us to "Suspend disbelief". If we suspended it any further we'd all believe in sugar plum fairies and keebler elves. ...great, now I want some damned cookies!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dean 'Third Wheel' Ambrose


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh my god he is so awful at speaking. Never tak ever again :lol. Poptarts? Hear the crowd chanting it.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Did they put another Ryback in Punk's place?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

>Now I stand alone

Fack off mate Uso's are always helping your ass.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so does cashing in the MitB not cause a DQ if its done during a match?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i hate how they edit out the curb stomp in that footage and cut directly to Seth holding the title, so damn dumb, are they gonna get sued or lose sponsors by showing the move in old footage? They're treating it as if he killed someone with it.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is pretty well put together.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crowd looked bored as fuck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You're such a victim, Roman. :eyeroll


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> TIL, Seth Rollins created pop tarts.
> 
> And Vince wants me to boo him.


I don't know why I laughed so hard when he said that. :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

lmao fuckin music


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

What about all the talent that you buried Reigns huh? And you expect me to feel sorry for you, because Seth saved your ass? haha yeah NOpe. Is Reigns playing the Victim CArd? :lol. Please.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Why are they showing this again?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Another attempt to get Reigns a lot of sympathy cheers. Since the other 50 fucking desperate measures have yet to work.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Daddy, why Samoan Roman have blue eyes all of a sudden?"

"Because he's a phony piece of trash!"


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"my family was there" ffs SHUT UP


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

all in all... said:


> so does cashing in the MitB not cause a DQ if its done during a match?


No since it turns into a triple threat match which have no DQs


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so much effort on a guy that will get boo'd outta the building no matter what


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol at this fucking promo package. This is like something taking place on another planet where Reigns doesn't have nuclear heat. This is WWE's equivalent of a Nazi propaganda film with a sweeping musical score.

:trips7


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Expect to be fulfilled Roman.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman hasn't done anything either though. Like he's suppose to be some badass champion, yet he stands in the ring looking like an idiot. While Seth trolls him haha.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose was booked as the leader and main mic worker of the Shield and now WWE trying to re-write history...good god, that pathetic level they're willing to go to try and put Reigns over. Jfc.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Where are they? This crowd is DEAD


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

"I stand alone...". Except when he needs his "brother" Ambrose... or his "family" the Uso's.....

Even in a pre-recorded promo he's boring and lifeless as fuck. 

Least I found out his sick burns.... "Rollins made pop tarts and sliced bread..." Nearly as bad as a 39 year old John Cena talking like he's from "da streets... ya get mi".


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Even Romans pre-taped rehearsed promos are terrible.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

all in all... said:


> so does cashing in the MitB not cause a DQ if its done during a match?


Well it only happened that one time and the ref turned it into a triple threat match, so I'm guessing no. I would imagine if you came out and attacked someone prior to telling the ref you're cashing in it would be an obvious DQ, but Seth never touched anyone until the announcement from Lilian and then the bell ring to start the new match.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn, they are pushing "Shield" and "Wrestlemania" hard.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think they handled Roman's segment quite well, they kept his talking to a minimum in contrast to Seth's where he talked a lot. They played both segments to each other's strengths.

Question is, what's next?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

The only thing they do for faces is give them moral high ground of losing in shitty ways and heels not wanting to fight them fairly. It's like they forget to make sure people actually like the character instead of just giving them circumstantial reasons to be in the right.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

As much flack as Cena gets he does get some cheers, but you don't hear a single fucking cheer half the time when Reigns shows up. The boos just drown out any little cheer he could possibly get. Don't know why Vince keeps fighting it and staying up late at night thinking of ways to get him over when he could just say fuck it and go with him as a heel and save himself the trouble.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It's such a shame. Roman seems such a likeable guy, but even from this promo package alone it's like he's being cajoled by his power hungry parents to pass University (college to you Americans) with perfect grades without letting him study for any of the exams. He just doesn't look right in the role he is portraying.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ambrose was booked as the leader and main mic worker of the Shield and now WWE trying to re-write history...good god, that pathetic level they're willing to go to try and put Reigns over. Jfc.


what are you talking about? Rollins was already the leader of the shield, the always called him the architect. Ambrose was never the leader. When he was US champion he was jobbing left and right


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Pop tarts and sliced bread are delicious.

Even more reason to support the true face of the company :rollins


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Almost into the third hour and I haven't fell asleep yet. This is a first.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Daddy, why Samoan Roman have blue eyes all of a sudden?"
> 
> "Because he's a phony piece of trash!"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This era sucks balls. These guys would be main eventing like Roman right now:


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Roman promo was really boring, like a leech that drains the life from your body slowly


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> what are you talking about? Rollins was already the leader of the shield, the always called him the architect.


I swear I don't remember WWE mentioning this until AFTER the breakup. 

I thought Seth was just the peacekeeper who did flips :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Honestly. I checked out on RAW, been watching clips of the Greatest of All Time. :curry2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I ams sorry can we all jiust admit Reigns is awful? Vince was wrong he is not the Man. Even in apre recorded internvirw he has no charisma, his speaking voice is so monotone low. He does nothing to hype me, beasuse he feels so neutral. He can't still talk for shit. He is susposed to be a badass champ. Yet he says stuff like tator tots, and poptarts. His booking is n an iuissue, but lets just facf it Reigns is overrated. , in fact overrated would be an improovement, he is not even rated imo.

I mean you can call me a neckbeard all you want. YOu Roman Apologists I expect wel l twist it. OH they showed the egment contrasting very well. Showed their strenghts. Strengths? Reigns has no Strengths when it comes to promos :lol. They utilized him in congrast, so not to show his deficnincies.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

manstis1804 said:


> The only thing they do for faces is give them moral high ground of losing in shitty ways and heels not wanting to fight them fairly. It's like they forget to make sure people actually like the character instead of just giving them circumstantial reasons to be in the right.


Bruh his family was there and Rollins acts like he invented Pop Tarts, idk about you but I'm cheering for the Guy who beats up the Man who lies on Pop Tarts.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I expect Owens to cheat and get his first win over Ambrose here. Or this match end in some type of DQ or Count out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Roman promo was really boring, like a leech that drains the life from your body slowly


Yeah Roman's delivery is just not convincing and didn't get me invested. But at least they kept his talking to a minimum, it is like they know that's the best route to take.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> I swear I don't remember WWE mentioning this until AFTER the breakup.
> 
> I thought Seth was just the peacekeeper who did flips :lol


Rollins was the worker of the shield. Dean did most of the talking for sure and Reigns was the enforce who always got the hot tag.

Maybe the term was used after the break up, but Seth has been using it for a long time now.

Dean by far took the most pins in the shield, that is why i dont consider him the leader


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Match quality has been pretty meh tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Complete apathy from the live crowd. Jesus.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> I can't even...you can't be serious.


Are you seriously claiming that he is?

The guy is shocking on the mic. You can get around that if you are a good in ring performer.This he is not. Very slow and robotic. When him and Enzo split (which is not to far away) and he no longer has that intro that Enzo carries to get a pop then what?.The guy will fall flat on his arse

Seen this sort of guy a hundred times before (Matt Morgan,Nathan Jones,Test,Khali,Kurrgan) and they go nowhere. Just Big Guys with little to no wrestling or mic ability .They get a little push were they destroy a few guys but the gimmick soon dies off. Big Cass falls directly into this category .Dont be to disappointed when it happens pal.It wont take long


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens/Ambrose isn't much of a rivalry if Dean wins all the time.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

If not for the 6-man main event, I wouldn't be watching this. If WWE is trying to alleviate USA's concerns about the product; they are in the process of flipping the bus end over end like Batman bat-grappled the cab to Superman's underpants. 

I want to strangle whomever is outlining these shows!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth was never the leader.

Dean was the leader. Taker wanted to work with him. Big Dave said he was a star.

Then Vince decided to transition when Roman could finally say his ABCs well enough.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Dean Ambrose needs to take his pants off...I just hate the fucking jeans...I'm not a homosexual...I swear...nothing wrong with that by the way...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH ENERGISER DUMMY! just fucking stop.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know what people will complain about with no Reigns!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

It's only 10 ? I thought this was the main event :lmao dang this is a long raw.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Seth was never the leader.
> 
> Dean was the leader. Taker wanted to work with him. Big Dave said he was a star.
> 
> Then Vince decided to transition when Roman could finally say his ABCs well enough.


And yet it's Seth who possesses ALL of the talent between the three.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> what are you talking about? Rollins was already the leader of the shield, the always called him the architect. Ambrose was never the leader. When he was US champion he was jobbing left and right


Ambrose was pretty heavily hinted to be the leader the majority of the run. Then they switched off between Reigns (as the badass leader) and Seth(as the level headed one and peace keeper between Reigns and Ambrose) when they were doing the "will Ambrose turn on the Shield" in late 2013- early 2014


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739982756537569281
Rip Kimbo


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I hate to sound dim...but where did this Poptarts talk come from? Some people swear they're a lot better with butter. is that true?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just once i'd like Ambrose to go all the way back with the rebound lariat instead of half assing it

This is how it should be done





If you can't do it right don't do it at all.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

We need the Full Sail crowd right now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This crowd is very sub par tonight, except for Cena/AJ.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

**FUCK THE INTERNET!* (GIF link didn't work at first. lol)



Dolorian said:


> I think they handled Roman's segment quite well, they kept his talking to a minimum in contrast to Seth's where he talked a lot. They played both segments to each other's strengths.
> 
> Question is, what's next?


Dean Ambrose (after Money in the Bank)


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok I have to give JBL credit when it's due..

Energizer Dummy was moderately funny.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Seth was never the leader.
> 
> Dean was the leader. Taker wanted to work with him. Big Dave said he was a star.
> 
> *Then Vince decided to transition when Roman could finally say his ABCs well enough*.


Shit like this is why you're my favorite poster on this site.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ambrose man...his pace sucks lately. Always seems like he's rushing through his shit, yet the matches still feel like they drag.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens should win this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> And yet it's Seth who possesses ALL of the talent between the three.


Agreed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Ambrose was pretty heavily hinted to be the leader the majority of the run. Then they switched off between Reigns (as the badass leader) and Seth(as the level headed one and peace keeper between Reigns and Ambrose) when they were doing the "will Ambrose turn on the Shield" in late 2013- early 2014


I guess you could say that but when Seth broke up the group, he always claimed he was the leader of the shield. So its not really re-writing history now that Seth is claiming he was the leader since he has been claiming that for a long time now since the break up

what I am getting at is, Seth claiming he was the leader is nothing new.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ambrose will win because WWE hates the guys I like.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Why is Raw trying to do an episode of 24/7 live on Raw.... and what happened to the women's division


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kemba said:


> I don't know what people will complain about with no Reigns!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They'll find someone else to turn on and act like they never liked them to begin with. I predict Ambrose will be that guy soon enough.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Great move by Owens!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kemba said:


> Kevin Owens should win this.


I think the loser of the match is gonna be the MiTB winner.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens loses clean.

:ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO never beats Ambrose, smh.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens continues to be the best thing going on the show right now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has Owens ever beat Ambrose? Holy shit it seems like he loses to him every week or something.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So now what's the LSDean vs Owens record? 3-0?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully Owens taking the pin means he is winning MITB if not that is stupid to pin him cleanly


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ambrose now 6-0 vs Owens winning clean every time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I guess you could say that but when Seth broke up the group, he always claimed he was the leader of the shield. So its not really re-writing history now that Seth is claiming he was the leader since he has been claiming that for a long time now since the break up


Yeah they've ran with Seth was the leader since the break up. But during he didn't seem anywhere near it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So... Cesaro, ADR and Ambrose definitely aren't winning MITB.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

The right person won. Nothing wrong with the superior talent going over.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

AMBROSE OWENS

7-0


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ridiculous to have Dean beat him again, clean no less.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose is winning too much lately to win the briefcase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Would they conveniently have all 3 SHIELD guys drafted on the same show? And conveniently draft Bullet Club and Cena together?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> I think they handled Roman's segment quite well, they kept his talking to a minimum in contrast to Seth's where he talked a lot. They played both segments to each other's strengths.
> 
> Question is, what's next?


I love how playing to Roman's strengths is just making sure he doesn't do much.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well that match pended pretty quicly lol. IS that Ambroses seocpnd clean win over OWens/


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is this really necessary? What a waste of time.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This company wouldn't need to resort to budget cuts if they stopped spending money on so many fucking ladders.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Stop saying it will be the best MITB PPV in history. There is pretty much a 0% chance it's better than 2011...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so funny how Owens beat John Cena clean, but can't ever seem to put away Ambrose.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens is the Washington Generals to Deans Globetrotters.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lamest fall from a ladder ever.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That's what I am talking about!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah they've ran with Seth was the leader since the break up. But during he didn't seem anywhere near it.


Fair enough. I was more going by what Seth has been saying, so its not really re-writnig history.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Has Owens ever beat Ambrose? Holy shit it seems like he loses to him every week or something.



They've wrestled 8 matches on tv since November. Two of the matches were DQ/Count Out and Dean won clean the other 6.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Dana Brooke is yummy.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So the 7th dude actually has been cut from the match then? Just totally blown off to the wind with no word at all?

:ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Thought Dean winning verified Owens winning MITB but with that Ambrose is definitely winning.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL I swear Samoa Joe just called Finn Balor a frog.

Kinda accurate with how far apart Finn's eyes are.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love that graphic "Charlotte up next" lol. Just a big picture of Charlotte with an up next text next to it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I wonder what's everyone opinion on Dana Brooke being pushed over Becky because Kevin Dunn love blondes with big ol' T Ts?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Why the fuck aren't they hyping Nakamura's match?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

At least Roman loses the title.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Another horrible off-key Charlotte promo. That's my cue to change the channel.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully Ambrose or Jericho get the MitB. 

Ambrose can handle a world title run.

And I would love Jericho to win and then lose the cash in just to deviate from it being so predictable on who will win and that they will successfully cash in. Jericho is a legend and could handle the losing a cash in better than a Sami or Cesaro could

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Its so funny how Owens beat John Cena clean, but can't ever seem to put away Ambrose.


yeah and Owens has been kicking out of fishers then loses to one dirty deeds.

that is why its dumb when they have people kick out of each fishers because when they dont it makes them look weak


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Ambrose was pretty heavily hinted to be the leader the majority of the run. Then they switched off between Reigns (as the badass leader) and Seth(as the level headed one and peace keeper between Reigns and Ambrose) when they were doing the "will Ambrose turn on the Shield" in late 2013- early 2014


Correct.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Charlotte doesn't talk long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Another horrible off-key Charlotte promo. That's my cue to change the channel.


Roman drops CM Punk level promos compared to Charlotte.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Correct.


This.

Vinnie Mac idea at the time was The Shield TT at WM30.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> So the 7th dude actually has been cut from the match then? Just totally blown off to the wind with no word at all?
> 
> :ha


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I wonder what's everyone opinion on Dana Brooke being pushed over Becky because Kevin Dunn love blondes with big ol' T Ts?


He saw that naked selfie she took with her legs spread almost enough to see her pooper...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> This company wouldn't need to resort to budget cuts if they stopped spending money on so many fucking ladders.


Silly Honey Bucket Money in the Bank is sponsored by Lowe's, they have more free ladders than they got jobbers to fall off of said ladders


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Randy Orton is in this Shooter Show, its funny how the WWE doesnt show tons of clips with him in it


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Thought Dean winning verified Owens winning MITB but with that Ambrose is definitely winning.


Yeah they made Dean look strong and kept his post Mania undefeated streak together. But gave Owens the last laugh having him stand tall like they did Cesaro and Del Rio. I still think Ambrose is the favorite for MITB briefcase. Especially with the whole Shield storyline going on.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Its so funny how Owens beat John Cena clean, but can't ever seem to put away Ambrose.


Cena>Wyatt>Ambrose>Owens>Cena>everybody. Vicious circle.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Darren Young shouldn't run!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The fuck is this shit.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Darren Young. :renee3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah they've ran with Seth was the leader since the break up. But during he didn't seem anywhere near it.


I think that's more of a case of Seth's gigantic ego getting in the way, making him think he was in charge :lol He also claimed he was never even friends with Dean & Roman, when we all know that's bullshit lol.


Dean's dominance over Owens continues I see, lol.

But I don't know why people are saying Owens will win MITB just cos he lost to Dean. Since when was winning or losing to Dean a measure of who will win and lose what? :lol

Though this is amazing, I don't think Dean has EVER been on this much of a roll, match wise before. I don't think he's lost a match since before Payback :shocked:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

T0M said:


> Dana Brooke is yummy.


She is..she is....


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Stop saying it will be the best MITB PPV in history. There is pretty much a 0% chance it's better than 2011...


There wasn't a MITB in 2011. 

-WWE Management


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How much money y'all wanna bet that Darren Young is gonna get BURIED the moment he's back on the main roster?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please destroy Darren, Backlund.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, that fat booty on dana brooke :homer


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Darren shouldn't run or walk or jog. He should do the wrestling audience a favor and fuck off.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Now approaching the ring, accompanied by Dana Brooke, and The Thickness, your WWE Women's Champion...Charlotte!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Stop saying 'young lady' in regards to charlotte. 

We all know the truth.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they made Dana Brooke look like a whore with all that make up. UGH


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

HAHAHHAAHA Am I the only one who found it unintentionally fucking hilarious how Ambrose decides to climb a ladder after his match only to get pushed off?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Bob Backlund looks really old and what the fuck is he doing and why is Darren Young on television...I thought he got suspended forever for touching Vince McMahon...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Dana is absolutely smoking. Holy shit.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Never gets a reaction, gets all the TV time. Womens revolution


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is Darren on a blue background because he's gay black and presumably a Democrat 

And Backland in a Red background because hes a old white cranky and presumably republican?

Jeezus this is ridiculous lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think the crowd is asleep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte talks worse than Hodor.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I wonder what's everyone opinion on Dana Brooke being pushed over Becky because Kevin Dunn love blondes with big ol' T Ts?


Dana is a lacky to Charlotte and she is a heel and Becky is a face. The big guns ain't got nothing to do with her push.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Pretty sure the only thing saving Youngs job is that he's gay and seems like the type of bitch who would sue discrimination when in fact he's just useless


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

This dude talking gives me a headache.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they're making Darren look like the biggest dumb ass doing all the dumb shit Backlund tells him to. "I gotta walk 8 hours to the next town? Oh well ok life coach"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte's promos


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Ménage à trois with Dana and Steph, pls.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

man, what i would do to fornicate with dana.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Darren Young was pretty smart to come out as gay. It's kind of like what Rosa did getting pregnant. You can't fire a gay black guy or a pregnant mexican lady these days no matter how much they obviously suck.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Are you shitting me Charlotte apologizing? Damn...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dana looking tasty as usual. :yum: And even though Charlotte has no ass, I always approve of a leggy bish rocking leather pants. :sk


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte has pressure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah and Owens has been kicking out of fishers then loses to one dirty deeds.
> 
> that is why its dumb when they have people kick out of each fishers because when they dont it makes them look weak


Only Superman like Cena, Brock and Reigns have kicked out of Dirty Deeds.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Charlotte sounds way better than usual here, there's none of that MY NAME IS JACOB SILJ AND I CANNOT CONTROL THE MODULATION OF MY VOICE.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks at that these two sexy beasts on my TV right now....

:damn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, I hate "what" chants.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dana Brooke looks like she just spent the last half hour noshing off Bigfoot after he just fell in a tarpit.

Control that lipstick woman.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am sorry Charlotte is just awful, awful on the mic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

As much as I don't like Becky she made Charlotte much more interesting than Nattie does

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

backpeddling? why do they always have to retcon every fucking thing they do


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

This Dana looks like the most repulsive porn bimbo I have ever seen on WWE TV.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Charlotte has definitely had intercourse with her father.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Dana is a lacky to Charlotte and she is a heel and Becky is a face. The big guns ain't got nothing to do with her push.


They will build it to where Dana splits from Charlotte and becomes a forced face. Over Becky and Sasha.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Becky.... -drools-


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Becky been hanging with the blondes so long that even she's turning blonde!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God all fucking mighty are we ever gonna move on from this Natalya feud?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did they dye Beckys hair blonde? Its not nearly as red as it usually is. It looks yellow


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte is weak!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So the faces interrupt the heel when she's actually trying to make something right? :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn, Becky's cuisine reigns supreme. :becky


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nothing is a bigger letdown than thinking OH CRAP IT'S BRET HART! Nevermind, it's Natalya.


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

That Darren Young segment is proper shit. Why the fuck do they keep wasting so much time doing proper shit promo's for wrestler's that aren't over (much like they did with the Shining Stars or whatever they fuck they were... the one where it was just adverts to visit Puerto Rico or wherever it was).

What makes that Darren Young segment worse though is that there obviously not even in the same fucking room or building when the promo's done... I mean wtf is going on! They skype'in each other and the cross faced chicken wing has somehow got hold of his keys and doesn't want him running? How is that even considered funny... fucking "new" Era.

We'll have Hall & Nash on next running promo's for Bo Dallas telling him if he doesn't eat all his green's and drink his milk he'll never grow tall and strong like them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Honey Bucket said:


> Dana Brooke looks like she just spent the last half hour noshing off Bigfoot after he just fell in a tarpit.
> 
> Control that lipstick woman.


Yeah looks ridiculous.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Why is Becky the side kick to Natalya? She's way more charismatic and has much better presence


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF is going on with this daddy issue shit


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Is Natalya Dr Phil? Fuck this.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Where in the fuck has Sasha Banks been?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nattie's promos sounds like a soccer mom. "Everyone, calm down and eat your veggies!"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is a waste of time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ugh its Becky EW lol. Her hir looks horrible lol. IS that Yellow and ORange? Not good BEcky. Another womens segment that = Toilet Break. Thank god BEcky got her ass handed to her, shes even wrposer then Charlotte on the mic.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i would love to lay on my back naked, and have these for on their knees oiling up my whole body to completion


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Becky's extensions look like they have a mind of their own, either that or she picked them up at some roadside salon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWE's complete inability to properly write and book female wrestlers in full display here.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Becky is the perfect woman. She is also the most charismatic woman on the roster and best on the mic.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nattie is like one of the babyface girls from Flavor of Love who you eventually start hating more than the heels they're always complaining about.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Are they already planting the Dana turn seeds. :kobefacepalm

She's about to be forced so much.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dana Brook.
The thought is almost forming in her head..
The smoke's clearing..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ay caramba. The weaves in this ring....straight up tragic Milky Way mess.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They will build it to where Dana splits from Charlotte and becomes a forced face. Over Becky and Sasha.


Most likely it'll be done after Charlotte drops the title to either girl. Becky tripped over Natty!!!!!!!!! :lol :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What a horrendous segment. Embarrassing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Can they please let the NXT writer write for the women on the main roster too.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha as soon as Charlotte and Dana got their heels off, it was all over.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

My IQ just dropped 90 pts after this segment...I'm officially a moron now. So I'm just going to go read something until I stop slipping in my own drool.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What in the actual fuck did Becky do to her hair? It looked great all orange, but now its got like a blonde tint to it and it looks awful.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Becky has stumbled on Natalya. :lmao


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Well with Ambrose beating Owens and Charlotte cutting a promo promo i think i have reached my limit for now. I might tune back in later.

Now i just wanna put in my two cents in, I don't think there's been anything to offence this week like there has been in previous weeks i just think that aside from the opening promo with the MITB guys, the Rollins promo package, the Owens and Ambrose backstage segment and the AJ and Cena promo everything has either been or medicore or just bad. Nothing offensive or terrible just not very good. I've found it an easy episode to watch but one good thing happens and then it's back to being medicore and boring.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So sad how Lynch is no longer the Becky With The Good Hair. 

At least Dana is still busting out the Head Pat of Condescension. >


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dana Brooke is....not very good.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The only reason I'm still watching this show is because my wife and I are trying to have a kid and she's ovulating and I didn't know so I recently masturbated and I'm trying to act distracted so I don't have to try to have sex...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank goodness that is over!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, it looks like ole Maggle used a little Just for Men didn't he. And WWE didn't make an on Raw commercial about it? Wow.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That was tragic.


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

Who put that untalented piece of crap Dana on tv.

She is so fucking awful with everything she does.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Becky + Dana = holy fuck, i have to change my pants because i just ejaculated in them and it's gross and uncomfortable, but i will wash them tomorrow, so they won't be gross anymore and i can clean up now and put on new shorts.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

all in all... said:


> i would love to lay on my back naked, and have these for on their knees oiling up my whole body to completion


I rather jerk off alone.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

MM10 said:


> Becky is the perfect woman. She is also the most charismatic woman on the roster and best on the mic.


:lol... Ummm no. I am sorry I am not seeing the Becky Hype. Maybe I well at some piint, but I have yet to see it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If you combined Dana and Charlotte:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> Please destroy Darren, Backlund.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Just hearing Nakamura, Joe and Aries names being said on Raw. kada


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is Sasha Banks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Kemba said:


> Ambrose is winning too much lately to win the briefcase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He needs to be repackaged whether he wins or not. Dude is far more than what we've gotten from him lately.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The only reason I'm still watching this show is because my wife and I are trying to have a kid and she's ovulating and I didn't know so I recently masturbated and I'm trying to act distracted so I don't have to try to have sex...


:bully4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Life010 said:


> Who put that untalented piece of crap Dana on tv.
> 
> She is so fucking awful with everything she does.


Yeah she is awful and is not even good looking to make it somewhat bearable.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> Dana Brooke is....not very good.


yeah its a joke she was called up before Bailey


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

four dyed blondes wearing black bodysuits. 

must be hell watching from the cheap seats


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Kemba said:


> Where is Sasha Banks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been asking this question for what feels like ages.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev needs another match!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ding dong the Revolution is dead. What a total nothing of a segment.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> What in the actual fuck did Becky do to her hair? It looked great all orange, but now its got like a blonde tint to it and it looks awful.


You think the color was the problem? I'm pretty sure you could fine dead rodents in that mess.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah she is awful and is not even good looking to make it somewhat bearable.


Dana Brooke is pretty when she doesnt have all that shit on her face.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The only reason I'm still watching this show is because my wife and I are trying to have a kid and she's ovulating and I didn't know so I recently masturbated and I'm trying to act distracted so I don't have to try to have sex...


:lmao

Been there, bro. Terrible.

Say you've got a headache. That's my go-to excuse.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off sky


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

phewwwww, thought that was gonna go all Renly/Loras for a minute


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Even Sky Sports has tapped out from this shit.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This raw has been an abomination


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Still giving air time for these fucks?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

These guys suck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kemba said:


> Where is Sasha Banks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's too busy wrestling on Superstars.


These jobbers back to vignette's again????????


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I wish Carlito would show up and spit lighter fluid in these guys' faces, then set them on fire. 

"NOW THAT'S FUCKIN COOL!"


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Even Sky sports has had enough of this shit raw


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Did one of those Puerto Rico dudes used to have a big afro?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Going by all of the complaints I'm guessing the Charlotte segment sucked as I expected.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dana Brooke is pretty when she doesnt have all that shit on her face.


Nope, don't find her pretty nor like her body. But to each their own.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know i checked out Mr Robot cause everyone acted as if it was some amazing show, and all i got from it was a poor mans Fight Club.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Look everyone! It's Breezango!!!!
(Their remix is banging)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

These guys are Great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fandango is trying his hardest to leech onto Breeze so he won't get future endeavored.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

since Shining Stars have been repackaged, can we send their sorry asses to Siberia?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dana was so much better with Emma...they were treated as equals.

It's clearly apparent the relationship isn't the same with Charlotte.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dean by far took the most pins in the shield, that is why i dont consider him the leader


Wow, I didn't notice that until the end. It was understandable since they were playing up Ambrose being the loudmouth asshhole "leader" who always got pinned for the inevitable breakup. Very ironic how Ambrose & Reigns are buddy-buddy now but were at each other's throats near the end of The Shield.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

alright

i like these guys together


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL at these two hahahahahahahaha... New Day should take notes.... wait.... nm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why in the fuck is JBL chiming in with his dumbass "jokes" when two people are speaking during a pre-tape? Fucking idiot.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> :lol... Ummm no. I am sorry I am not seeing the Becky Hype. Maybe I well at some piint, but I have yet to see it.


Still shitting on Becky I see how original.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You know I Was actually impressed by Dana. IT is refreshng to see a women elevated, who looks strong you know. Looks legit.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn, I love Tyler Breeze. "Science, I've heard of that."


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

The mash-up themes and team names make this seem so, so childish. But it's not even something that would appeal to kids.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> LSDean's facial expressions in that promo won be over.
> @Amber B you sure you'd let LSDean wreck you as you said in the past? He might randomly wake up at 4am to sit in the bathtub and scratch his skin off before stealing everything in your crib.


Still would.
I'll just give him a band aid and I needed new shit anyway.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We want Bray!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Getting Loras and Renly in Game of Thrones Season 1 vibes from these two.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I never know what in the fuck R-Truth is saying...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Advertising for Raw tickets in the middle of this after watching one man shave another's back?

:HA:HA

However will ticketmaster cope with the flood of calls?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Golden Truth, I give up.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL

So that Breezango (ugh...fuck off) segment wasn't even meant to air. They still showed it moments later.

Yes...it seems like that even Kevin Cunting Dunn has had enough of his own shitshow.

...Breezango though. These portmanteau names are fucking tragic. Jerishow. Showmiz. Rybaxel. Twunts.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Can these four just fuck off my television. Next to the New Day, I haven't found four guys I loathed more when then come on the screen.

R-truth is still living on a song that was mildly trendy 15 years ago... fpalm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Still shitting on Becky I see how original.


Oh I am sorry are we only allowed to shit on Paige. Becky is off limits? Sorry bro I was just sharing my honest opinion. Shes overrated. I am not shittong her. don't care enough aabout her . She hasent done anything to be shit on lol.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This pairing actually works. Glad for those guys.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God are these idiots gonna face each other every week in a never ending feud?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Watching this segement made me grateful WCW existed or the breakout stars of the Brood and the Ministry would have Gangrel, Mideon and Viscera, not Edge and Christian. That´s of course assuming Mideon was banging two writers at the same time. How this is not a straight up feud between Becky with the still good hair and Charlotte is beyond comprehension. It´s so basic. Not like this Dana has talent beyond being an mattress, so why is she on TV?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> The mash-up themes and team names make this seem so, so childish. But it's not even something that would appeal to kids.


Amongst all the shit ones, "Breezango" is particularly terrible.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

goddam, a play on the word 'golddigger' would have been great for this team...maybe in the cleveland wrestling alliance it'd get over


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:heston Goldust


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

So tonight's Raw has a Golden Truth vs. Breezango segment while Reigns and Rollins aren't showing up at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Wow, I didn't notice that until the end. It was understandable since they were playing up Ambrose being the loudmouth asshhole "leader" who always got pinned for the inevitable breakup. Very ironic how Ambrose & Reigns are buddy-buddy now but were at each other's throats near the end of The Shield.


The worst part he was a long reining US champion and barely ever won. He alway lost his non title matches.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lol did that match even last a minute?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The theme of the show is waste of time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

These teams will go down in history with Rybaxel amongst the all time greats!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Teddy again :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I got a tag match for ya playa! Holla holla!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Was those fucks seriously shaving each other?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just...
I don't know anymore.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this is great, that should be Teddy's new deal he shows up trying to book a tag match but gets no sold by the wrestlers and threw out by security.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

WWE trolling at its best.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Teddy Long is the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This ain't February so where is Teddy getting this authority?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ONE
ON
ONE
WIT
DA
UNDATAKA


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Honey Bucket said:


> LOL
> 
> So that Breezango (ugh...fuck off) segment wasn't even meant to air. They still showed it moments later.
> 
> ...


some of us here suggested FaBreeze, but wwe never listens


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Breezango is here! And they're now ambiguously gay. :lol Oh well, at least they and the Golden Truth are still entertaining.

And poor T. Lo being denied his chance to make a tag team match (PLAYA!).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So why is Vince running the shows Steph?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah of course, Steph has to cut off his balls...


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

So Steph acts like a heel when Shane isn't there to keep her in check.

Is this going to lead to a pole-choking match between the two?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kemba said:


> Where is Sasha Banks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740006071750664192


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man she called him a "dancin' fool"...ffs


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Emasculation time


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

STeph buring another man :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Another emasculation. 

Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I feel bad for Teddy now...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

There you go , Steph got smackdown her brother got RAW


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Stephanie putting Teddy in his place. Makes my cock hard when she chews out these peasants.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Because Muhammad Ali would SO love that last segment, you know.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That is racist!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did she really have to shit on Teddy like this.:lmao 

Before Teddy got saved in this same exact Church suit years ago, he was liable to call her a cracker. Never shit on old black men they got something for you.:lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait wait.. so she shits all over poor Teddy, then says she'd rather run Smackdown than Raw?
Oh Steph never change, but good grief go home.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I thought she was a face wtf.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Steph to run SD, hopefully along with HHH.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Breezango is the best thing that came out of Golden Truth, could see them do well but this Teddy segment makes me think we might see Daniel Bryan or someone young become GM of Smackdown.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Wasn't Stephanie like a babyface last week?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I fucking hate myself for watching this shit.

Such little value I place on my time on this planet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And this is with a full roster. Can't wait to see how bad Raw is with half the roster on this show. Yikes.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I just want to know when Teddy was signed to a WWE contract


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> Why do you people do this? When is the last time Cena squashed _anybody_? You don't even know _if_ Cena is going over; but even if he does, it's a damn good chance he'll let AJ look good in the process. You don't like Cena, that's fine. But this shit is really getting tired.


Not sure what you mean by "you people" but OK...

Trust me, Cena is going over. It's painfully obvious. There's a really transparent plan going into motion here and at least to me it's crystal clear. Sit back and watch... again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


The fugg?!?! :lmao

I used to watch that shiet years back, lowkey doe.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I thought she was a face wtf.


She was never a face, they made that apparent at the end of each night she pretended to be ..lol.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So where the hell are Rollins and that guy that Rollins is facing at MITB???


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Cena still not cleared to compete?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Damn just when I thought Steph was making an inside joke using Teddy Long to talk about Vince...

Steph running Smackdown. I guess that´s the end of Styles and the Bullet Club. That´s worse than having Cena, Reigns, Taker and Lesnar on the show as babyfaces.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Steph to run SD, hopefully along with HHH.


Seems more like that's what she wants, probably will end up being Shane on SD and Steph on RAW.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmm. Anyone think Trips gets to be head of creative like on NXT? Is Vince handing him Smackdown? 

If so, fuck Raw forever. Saves me 3 hours a week. Now just need to fix the draft somehow to ensure Styles and Bex on Smackdown.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

3 hour RAWs with half of this roster coming up. :vince$


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I didn't think it possible, but this week's raw has made last week's look like raw 1000


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> And this is with a full roster. Can't wait to see how bad Raw is with half the roster on this show. Yikes.


:lol Writers gonna be clueless, looking like:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Wasn't Stephanie like a babyface last week?


Only because her brother was there.
Because, you know, Shane won't see this episode at all.
:vince


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

New Era... a man shaves another man's back

:trips7:zebunk4:heyman6:aries2:eva3:flair:taker:bearer:sasha2:flabbynsting


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I just...
> I don't know anymore.


*AW, COME ONNNN!*


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The fugg?!?! :lmao
> 
> I used to watch that shiet years back, lowkey doe.


I gotta admit, the guy on top, what he's doing looks like it would feel pretty nice for him. Lotta friction going on.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> The worst part he was a long reining US champion and barely ever won. He alway lost his non title matches.


Again, I just assumed it was for the inevitable breakup where Reigns or Rollins takes the title off the chicken shit Ambrose.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The fugg?!?! :lmao
> 
> I used to watch that shiet years back, lowkey doe.


That's what I see from Breeze and Dango.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Arthurgos said:


> She was never a face, they made that apparent at the end of each night she pretended to be ..lol.


Yes but she was acting like a face why would she suddenly stop? Does she think Shane wouldn't find out from social media or if he actually watches Raw.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

T0M said:


> :lmao
> 
> Been there, bro. Terrible.
> 
> Say you've got a headache. That's my go-to excuse.



I lied and claimed that it could be a huge night because there is a rumor that Nakamura will make his RAW debut (she knows he's my favorite). When he doesn't show up, I'll act very disappointed and it will be pretty late and we both have to get up early so I think I'll be safe...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

JBL is showing his age.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Oh I am sorry are we only allowed to shit on Paige. Becky is off limits? Sorry bro I was just sharing my honest opinion. Shes overrated.


I never shit on Paige, she's actually OK. My problem is everything you post about is negative to Becky. A lot of people love Becky, get over it.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

They should do a mourning video for Booker T's flat-top and church clothes look. That's a man right there.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This useless cunt is still taking up time with her Dame Edna Everage face and her Don Muraco shoulders.

Her acting has been fucking atrocious the moment she showed up on TV back in the 90s.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So I heard this story that USA was having trouble selling commercial time during WWE programming.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This is so dumb, does she think Shane wont watch Raw? Shes acting as if no one can see what shes doing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ali was a WWE fan? :cole


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Michael Parkinson on Raw!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So the real reason Tyler Breeze and Summer Rae broke up is because Breeze prefers to hang with men instead of women.

Too bad. Summer was looking hotter than ever with him. Unfortunately Breeze looked like a little boy playing dressup next to her.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ali should have knocked Vince out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Cleaner said:


> Why do you people do this? When is the last time Cena squashed _anybody_? *You don't even know if Cena is going over; but even if he does, it's a damn good chance he'll let AJ look good in the process*. You don't like Cena, that's fine. But this shit is really getting tired.


:aryalol
:kobelol
:reneelel
:Rollins
:loweringangle


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I didn't realize Ali was THAT involved in wrestling, aside from the Wrestlemania 1 appearance, honestly. Feel bad saying it, but I naturally assumed that it was just the WWE trying to cash in on a celebrity's death, like they tend to do.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Saw that coming with the Ambrose Asylum...I feel they're really trying to set up the Shield triple threat.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they really hide the WWE champion tonight because they didnt want him to get booed out of the building?

How can the WWE champion not be on a live segment


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Holy shit! Shield reunion at the Ambrose asylum!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm Roman and Seth about to bury Dean with their Vince approved promos.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AA should be good next week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

It's gonna happen, y'all.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How could Stephanie allow this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought The Goddess cancelled the Ambrose Asylum.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This show has been a whole bunch of nothing...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Arthurgos said:


> Breezango is the best thing that came out of Golden Truth, could see them do well but this Teddy segment makes me think we might see Daniel Bryan or someone young become GM of Smackdown.


If they went with someone who they could trust and is semi young and a non-McMahon I would probably lean towards Edge and Christian


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

One dude said buried on the mic and the internet blowin loads like its still 1996


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

MM10 said:


> Hmm. Anyone think Trips gets to be head of creative like on NXT? Is Vince handing him Smackdown?
> 
> If so, fuck Raw forever. Saves me 3 hours a week. Now just need to fix the draft somehow to ensure Styles and Bex on Smackdown.


Word last week was USA wanted Vince and Kevin Dunne on Slackdown. That means that RAW is gonna, umm, no, Slackdown will probably go... no wait -- aww balls, they're both fucked.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Sort of a Shield reunion" 
Ah yes, we're missing the 4th member Richie Steamboat.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Club coming out to Demi-Gods would be epic. Instead we have separate songs. Faction be damned, right?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Cena stays in the back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kemba said:


> How could Stephanie allow this?


The further Steph stays away from this feud the better. In fact don't get Shane involved either or Vince. Let the three men run with it on their own.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I missed the first hour. Did Seth not make any appearance this week?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ToddsAutographs said:


> One dude said buried on the mic and the internet blowin loads like its still 1996


The girl in your signature has an enjoyable rear end


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ambrose doing reigns' talking for him.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Mohammed Ali used to say some pretty radical shit about all kinds of things....but WWe is just like "had involvement in civil rights"

Well played Vince.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:cole 'It's a sort of SHIELD reunion!'

It IS a Shield reunion you preposterous shit guzzling little bellend.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

T0M said:


> I missed the first hour. Did Seth not make any appearance this week?


Nope. Just a video promo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I thought The Goddess cancelled the Ambrose Asylum.


Lol yeah exactly, they're advertising it as if it was never cancelled. Stephanie clearly canceled it and Dean packed up and said he didn't like being a host anyways. Now out of the blue they're advertising an Ambrose Asylum next week like nothing happened.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Will WWE be sued because of that slip by Cena?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> :aryalol
> :kobelol
> :reneelel
> :Rollins
> :loweringangle


Wow. That comeback was almost as quick as George's jerk store. I'm impressed.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

hyped for that segment, but shit man, Rollins must really not be a hundred percent cleared to wrestle yet, no Rollins no Reigns just vp's.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

If "The Club" win this match I will shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> hyped for that segment, but shit man, Rollins must really not be a hundred percent cleared to wrestle yet, no Rollins no Reigns just vp's.


He just did two house shows with Roman, Styles and Sheamus.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kemba said:


> Will WWE be sued because of that slip by Cena?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No they won't. They can't be sued for it.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I might watch Smackdown just to see Dana's knickers again. Superb shit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It looks like Becky Lynch will take another loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cole/JBL/Saxton is the worst announcing trio in the history of announcing or trios...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please let Becky finally pin Dana clean, she has yet to be pinned.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hope The Club wins here, and don't job.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Rehashed garbage . Who likes this garbage really. I'm like hanging on by a thread here. They really wanna have a show like this before a brand split ? It's PATHETIC


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Mohammed Ali used to say some pretty radical shit about all kinds of things....but WWe is just like "had involvement in civil rights"
> 
> Well played Vince.


Vince was quite the trailblazer, it was way back in 1998 that a man who is half black became world champion.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> He just did two house shows with Roman, Styles and Sheamus.


that's cool then. was worried a wee bit. But still bummed i've not had monday night rollins tbh.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The girl in your signature has an enjoyable rear end


I'd hate too 
:troll


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No reaction for the New Day.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't even remember the last time a crowd was dead like this.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Big E sick?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

mickey mouse club?

autgraphs?

was that supposed to be an insult?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Cole/JBL/Saxton is the worst announcing trio in the history of announcing or trios human-to-human communication...


FIFY.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's so god damn frustrating that the WWE had made Gallows and Anderson emotionless mutes. These guys are awesome and full of entertaining character if they had the least bit of freedom.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd hasn't given a single fuck all night.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Rehashed garbage . Who likes this garbage really. I'm like hanging on by a thread here. They really wanna have a show like this before a brand split ? It's PATHETIC


this guy does


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

You know it's a bad ep of Raw when Jack Swagger gets the loudest pop of the night


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Day does truly suck now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The name New Day makes no sense with the characters they are now. originally they was overly positive speakers wanting everyone to be apart of a New Day with positivity. But now they're just a My Little Pony fan club who makes alot of puns and pop culture references, don't know what that has to do with a New Day.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Club is about to get bumpin.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They have dildos on their head and main events RAW.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Too bad this isn't 1998. I would love to see 1998 Kane come out and destroy the New Day. That would be entertaining.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I bet Anderson and Gallows wish they were still in GFW.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Festus will lose it when the bell rings!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

New Day sucks.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck it, tapping out. About two hours too late unfortunately.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOOOOOOOW... did't know Woods could go like this.....impressive!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Triple Threat Sheild Main Event WM 33. Calling i now.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

New Day wins, cause they´ll lose the belts to Anderson&Gallows at MITB #WWElogic


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

They should build up hadouken! as the most op move in wrestling, and make him win the world title with it, only to lose the world title by being hit with hadouken! by someone else.

HADOUKEN!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Jada Stevens has a new scene up on BangBros. Might have to check that out instead of watching the rest of this.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

For fuck's sake... WWE booked that, shockingly good. 

Well, to start anyways.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

OOOO really like the chaotic start to the main. Matches need to break down more often, and not in the contrived way when it's hot tag followed by everyone taking turns doing moves.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Props for taking a styles clash on the floor.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

T0M said:


> I bet Anderson and Gallows wish they were still in GFW.


Until they cash their paychecks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena will get involved now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Random kid "AJ styles you SUCK" :maury


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Styles Clash on the floor was pretty sick.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder what happened to guys we haven't seen in a long time. Whatever happened to Brodus Clay and Sweet T? They were an exceptional tag team and I hope they aren't permanently buried on Superstars or Main Event or Super Astros


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So...umm

No Rollins/Reigns segment tonight? Thats actually probably for the best...


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Kenny Omega coming out wielding a broom would be funny.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WOOOOOOOW... did't know Woods could go like this.....impressive!


Woods is an awesome wrestler, he's just so damn hilarious with antics and on the mic, plus he's small. BUT DAMN! RUMBLE YOUNG MAN RUMBLE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Crowd hasn't given a single fuck all night.


Crowd hasn't and hour 3 has been like watching this:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd hates AJ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Triple Threat Sheild Main Event WM 33. Calling i now.


Could happen at SummerSlam, actually....


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Crowd hasn't given a single fuck all night.


They were pretty loud for Cena and Swagger that's about it.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Xavier Woods just did the Hado to AJ... What world are we in?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

T0M said:


> Styles Clash on the floor was pretty sick.


Until he does it on steel steps or crashing through the top of a cage--it's weak sauce.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know those Purge movies would be ok if the endings wasn't always happy go lucky with the leads always surviving. Just give me one ending where the lead dies, just once.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

If The Club is a real stable, they should have one theme.

The Heeey maaaan, They don't want none, combo doesn't work.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

FitChi said:


> Vince was quite the trailblazer, it was way back in 1998 that a man who is half black became world champion.


Eh, he made pushes for black wrestlers before, like Zeus, Ahmed Johnson, Mable also, i am sure there was wrestlers in the 70s and 80s I don't know about. It's just that they either didn't get over or in Mable's case--almost murdered someone. I have never really seen any active evidence of Vince being racist.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Could happen at SummerSlam, actually....


Rollins winning at 31 + Reigns at 32 + Ambrose winning at 33 makes sense.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Seth or Roman outside of those video packages? MEH. At least I got two doses of Dean to make up for missing my other two faves :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We need The Miz to save us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

What is a Heel said:


> Xavier Woods just did the Hado to AJ... What world are we in?


Obviously a nudge to his buddy Omega.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Why do they keep showing Kharma on the Swerved advertisements?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> They were pretty loud for Cena and Swagger that's about it.


If that passes as loud these days, that is a huge problem and extremely sad.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

did we miss the styles clash during commercial?

or did i just miss it?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Grrrrrreat. 

So Super Cena ends the show on top.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I wonder how this 3 on 2 will end up...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cena entering in 3...2...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does Woods have a pulse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Cena to even the odds, yeah.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Why do they keep showing Kharma on the Swerved advertisements?


Does your wife honestly believe Nakamura is interfering in New Day vs Bullet Club? :lmao

You can't keep up the charade much longer.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YestleMania said:


> Rollins winning at 31 + Reigns at 32 + Ambrose winning at 33 makes sense.


It does.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Cleaner said:


> Wow. That comeback was almost as quick as George's jerk store. I'm impressed.


What more's there to say? You say "We don't know Cena's going over." His first feud back after an injury and he's going to be headlining the new live Smackdown. I don't recall a word that says how little chance there exists of Cena putting over AJ in the feud. I once heard the word negfinity so I guess that will do. There is a negfniity chance of Cena not going over.

As for making AJ "look good" in the process? Well there is a chance of that happening. If there is no further verbal promos where Cena is scripted the upper hand with AJ left with no useful responses, no goofy cartoons or pictures allowed on the titantron. No further breaking of kayfabe. Basically no John Cena character assassination promo staples.

People dislike Cena for a reason, it's not just some random hate on. People need to quit acting like there is no reason for it.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

LOL WWE is so damn predictable.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Anderson needs to do his machine gun taunt. And The Club needs to atleast do the finger point.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So was watching the Stanley Cup Finals just started Raw on my DVR, how long is it going to take me to get through Raw?

:reneelel


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They turned the tables on The New Day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cena chants?

Where the fuck have the smark crowds gone?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Eh, he made pushes for black wrestlers before, like Zeus, Ahmed Johnson, Mable also, i am sure there was wrestlers in the 70s and 80s I don't know about. It's just that they either didn't get over or in Mable's case--almost murdered someone. I have never really seen any active evidence of Vince being racist.


I think he intentionally pushes only shitty black wrestlers because he's racist. Shane previously acknowledged that Vince freaked when he brought home a black girl back in the 80's


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

AJ Styles "lambasted" Big E when kicked him???

LOL.

Micheal Cole doesn't know English and his job is to speak a lot of it for a living.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> No Seth or Roman outside of those video packages? MEH. At least I got two doses of Dean to make up for missing my other two faves :lol


*DAT PUSH!*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> If that passes as loud these days, that is a huge problem and extremely sad.


 It's a shit crowd.

They were just chanting for Cena fpalm


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Superman Cena will be out any minute to even the odds and save the day.....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lol so much for the numbers advantage...


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> What more's there to say? You say "We don't know Cena's going over." His first feud back after an injury and he's going to be headlining the new live Smackdown. I don't recall a word that says how little chance there exists of Cena putting over AJ in the feud. I once heard the word negfinity so I guess that will do. There is a negfniity chance of Cena not going over.
> 
> As for making AJ "look good" in the process? Well there is a chance of that happening. If there is no further verbal promos where Cena is scripted the upper hand with AJ left with no useful responses, no goofy cartoons or pictures allowed on the titantron. No further breaking of kayfabe Basically no John Cena character assassination promo staples.
> 
> People dislike Cena for a reason, it's not just some random hate on. People need to quit acting like there is no reason for it.


Zero chance Cena puts over aj.

Seems like wwe brought over bullet club to use their popularity to push Regins and Cena.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is John Cena?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Crowd is wack.

Hate non major market Raws.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Jim Cornette has said that Vince "hates Southern people". Take that for what you will, if you believe Corny.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Phenomenal forearm is weak


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena is scared!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

People chanting for Cena :heston


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Here we go.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Shane previously acknowledged that Vince freaked when he brought home a black girl back in the 80's


I personally don't see whats wrong with that. Muhammed Ali was extremely openly against miscegenation and here we are honoring the shit out of him tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cena to defeat all 3 guys single handedly.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Perfect heel work by AJ. So natural.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Got Gallows and Anderson looking like absolute scrubs. Good job, WWE.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Poor Gallows and Anderson tho. Dudes cant buy credibility at this point.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

She really only ever pays attention to Divas/Rock/Daniel Bryan, so I'm safe.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Love cena but come on. 50/50 Vince. Old.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena just no sold again


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

AJ making a habit out of attacking Cena from behind!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha.

It's so shit it's actually hilarious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ a geek again. Some feud.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Phenomenal One said:


> Cena chants?
> 
> Where the fuck have the smark crowds gone?


They got suckered in the patCenaontheback open invitational. Sad how easy it was too. And to be fair I guess there is the short absence makes the heart grow fonder moments, until you're so painfully reminded of why it wasn't fond to begin with.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

RAW ending in 2016 with Cena standing tall... LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> AJ a geek again.


How?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They didn´t even wait till MITB to bury the club. Impressive even for wwe standards.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how they always attach Cena to the current over wrestlers everytime he returns. Wonder how long before he runs out to help Enzo and Cass and tags with them.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

And people thought Xavier was a potential main eventer? He's the guy they take out of the picture so Cena can have the big save.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Some things just never change


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This show was crap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, I've lost interest in this match.

AJ and The Club are booked like garbage.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So where was Reigns and Rollins?


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

BC needs to be handing out beatdowns weekly to be taken seriously.

This 50/50 stuff just deflates their credibility every week.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> AJ a geek again. Some feud.


The fuck? He just put Cena down after some great heel tactics. Got knocked out of the ring by Kofi. 

How is he a geek?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man fugg NXT, bring Balor up already.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Waste of my time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It's just so hilarious how in the matter of a fucking blink, Cena goes from corpsing to getting the fuck up at 100% in order to get his shit in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> How?


On the mic earlier in the night and with what just happened to them in the ring.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Club sucks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

Poor ending. Too abrupt. The New Day had been doing decently, and had the upper hand generally, then they just pulled the plug on what could have been a decent finish. Quite an underwhelming end to a final match, especially, but usually this kind of thing would be more of a mid-card fixture half-way through RAW, so it was always likely to be unimpressive. Still, did excel in being so.

e.
v.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So where was Reigns and Rollins?


No Reigns or Rollins on Raw? :lmao

Rollins hiding so he doesn't get cheered

Reigns hiding so he doesn't get boo'd


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gallows and Anderson are Jessie and James from team Rocket at this point, they just get defeated and made to look like jokes every week.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Nicain said:


> Zero chance Cena puts over aj.
> 
> Seems like wwe brought over bullet club to use their popularity to push Regins and Cena.


I said that from the word go. As soon as I sat and thought about it for a few minutes and realized there was no one left to feed Roman. Now I will grant, I didn't expect they would immediately be fed to Cena after Reigns. I expected at least one feud where they would dominate first to get a little momentum back behind them, clearly I was being far far too generous.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

No Rollins = :renee2


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > How?
> ...


AJ fucking killed it on the mic earlier. He got his jabs in, Cena got his in. It was really well done by both men. I actually went back and watched it again.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Terrible RAW


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Man fugg NXT, bring Balor up already.


I don't think I want Balor on the main roster. I rather him form Balor Club in NXT with Nak and Itami.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

MutaScale said:


> BC needs to be handing out beatdowns weekly to be taken seriously.
> 
> This 50/50 stuff just deflates their credibility every week.


This is exactly why The Shield got so over, because every single fucking week they looked like badasses.

This 50/50 shit does nothing for all involved.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MM10 said:


> The fuck? He just put Cena down after some great heel tactics. Got knocked out of the ring by Kofi.
> 
> How is he a geek?


 AJ is another shit heel. Not good enough to get the job done without help. We needed something different, i.e. a heel that is just too good. That means an actual challenge for Cena. AJ isn't going to win without fuckery, which won't do anything for AJ. They already freaking called him a bust. Man, things keep getting worse and worse for AJ. If he doesn't win at MITB, he's just what they called him - a bust.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Phenomenal One said:


> Cena chants?
> 
> Where the fuck have the smark crowds gone?


They lost their balls 10 years ago and have been clumsily trying to find them ever since.

"Cena sucks" hasn't meant a damn thing in years and singing it only makes WWE laugh harder at their audience.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena must not be cleared to work a match yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Redzero said:


> RAW ending in 2016 with Cena standing tall... LOL


To be fair, there are 52 Raws a year. I think they can afford to finish one or two of them with Cena standing tall. Yes....even in 2016.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

MITB.

Main event Cena and New Day outnumber the Club. Cena goes.for the pin,

Then Balor comes out and joins the Club and beatdown Cena and the New Day, then point fingers at their heads.

I can dream.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

I still dont understand why everyone boos Reigns, but loves Cena now.... 

Cena benefits from 10 years of strong booking( being hated the majority of it), so his character automatically has credibility because of it. Any feud he is in is automatically going to have interest because hes been the most pushed guy for 10 years

I would hope the crowds would cheer Reigns if he ever faced Cena... Not that it matters because Reigns would beat him anyway


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> On the mic earlier in the night and with what just happened to them in the ring.


What happened beyond them trying to start a story?

He brought up how Cena the wrestler isn't on his level and just in case he is and tries to bury him he brought back up.

Then he used said back up to get the upper hand on Cena until the number games beat him and the Club. I don't see how he's looking like a geek. Sounds like a villain who's thought things through.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WEll that was a poor Raw Overall. Nothing really saved it. Cena Styles was the best part. Raw really has been the wrost its been probably since 1995. I am aosrry but after 13 years of Cena standing tall, it is time he just fs off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Gallows and Anderson are Jessie and James from team Rocket at this point, they just get defeated and made to look like jokes every week.


:meowth

Their booking is utter garbage.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MM10 said:


> AJ fucking killed it on the mic earlier. He got his jabs in, Cena got his in. It was really well done by both men. I actually went back and watched it again.


 Cena destroyed him. Casual and marks eyes, AJ is a loser.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I have no words to describe how dumb they book this whole angle. Vince must be trying to destroy New Japan and TNA. He still doesn´t realize there is no real competition left, otherwise he´d be broke already.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Look, I don't care if my favorite wrestlers are faces or heels (prefer heels btw), but it gets old when they turn these guys heel and they become chicken shit pussies that never go over clean.

You book heels dominate, not babyfaces.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why didn't Cena just help The New Day during the match?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> What happened beyond them trying to start a story?
> 
> He brought up how Cena the wrestler isn't on his level and just in case he is and tries to bury him he brought back up.
> 
> Then he used said back up to get the upper hand on Cena until the number games beat him and the Club. I don't see how he's looking like a geek. Sounds like a villain who's thought things through.


 It doesn't matter when you fucking lose every match and need distractions to get one over Kofi and Xavier.

Only way AJ gets credibility is if he wins clean. Vince has completely fucked up AJ and BC.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> What happened beyond them trying to start a story?
> 
> He brought up how Cena the wrestler isn't on his level and just in case he is and tries to bury him he brought back up.
> 
> Then he used said back up to get the upper hand on Cena until the number games beat him and the Club. I don't see how he's looking like a geek. Sounds like a villain who's thought things through.


Cena evisarted AJ in seconds. If you need to be told, I don't know what to tell you. AJ in a feud with Cena shouldn't be getting shit on by Kofi at the end of the match. Clear as day, basic booking that a novice should be able to see.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cena is clearly gonna lose at MITB, thats how all his feuds goes, he loses the first match then goes on to commence the burial and defeats them 2 straight times. He lets the guy beat him in the first match to make everyone go "OMG! He just beat Cena! Cena puts over young guys see guys!" then buries them so deep they're never found again.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Phenomenal One said:


> MM10 said:
> 
> 
> > AJ fucking killed it on the mic earlier. He got his jabs in, Cena got his in. It was really well done by both men. I actually went back and watched it again.
> ...


Agree to disagree. Both got their shots in. Both helped kickstart the story. Both looked good.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I really dislike when heels turn face then all the babyfaces they feuded with are automatically their best buds.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> I said that from the word go. As soon as I sat and thought about it for a few minutes and realized there was no one left to feed Roman. Now I will grant, I didn't expect they would immediately fed to Cena after Reigns. I expected at least one feud where they would dominate first to get a little momentum back behind them, clearly I was being far far too generous.


Boggles my mind how this is getting booked.

You bring over a hot crew, and rather than give them the tag belts and say the ic title, and have a years worth of back and forth money making feuds, you set them up to validate two guys no one cares about.

They should have hired some of the bookers from njpw too.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena will bury AJ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Cena is clearly gonna lose at MITB, thats how all his feuds goes, he loses the first match then goes on to commence the burial and defeats them 2 straight times. He lets the guy beat him in the first match to make everyone go "OMG! He just beat Cena! Cena puts over young guys see guys!" then buries them so deep they're never found again.


 After tonight, it HAS to be clean. Cena already called AJ a bust, and he's right. AJ has lost everything. A dirty win isn't going to do him any favors.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MM10 said:


> Agree to disagree. Both got their shots in. Both helped kickstart the story. Both looked good.


 Marks and casuals aren't smarks.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone who truly believes AJ is coming out of this feud better than Cena needs their head looking at.

Not a chance in hell Vince lets a TNA go over his bum buddy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

AJ must enjoy making good money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Laughing at everyone that thinks AJ Styles is being buried.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

So where were Roman and Seth tonight?

WWE Decisions (TM) 

:vince5 You can have a video package of them tonight and like it!


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

I never saw dean winning matches like this. Seriously they are setting him up for something good in summerslam ,however, it does not mean that he winning MITB.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

RIP AJ Styles 2016-2016


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena evisarted AJ in seconds. If you need to be told, I don't know what to tell you. AJ in a feud with Cena shouldn't be getting shit on by Kofi at the end of the match. Clear as day, basic booking that a novice should be able to see.


Yeah now I´m even more mad at this Dana. Not only for ruining the women´s division, she also clearly fucked the brains out of two writers, who already run low on brain cells. I mean is there really nobody in the back, that says: This shit is retarded.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phenomenal One said:


> After tonight, it HAS to be clean. Cena already called AJ a bust, and he's right. AJ has lost everything. A dirty win isn't going to do him any favors.


But you don't get a clean win from Cena, you borrow one. After that he comes back to collect and burries the guy in the next two PPVs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well that show was a colossal waste of time. Will I ever learn? See you next week.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Well that show was a colossal waste of time. Will I ever learn? See you next week.


What? Smackdown is on Thursday.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

A week without Rollins and Reigns playing red light, green light, is a good thing.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

How is wwe still in business lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

MM10 said:


> Agree to disagree. Both got their shots in. Both helped kickstart the story. Both looked good.


No, no they didn't. AJ looked like an impotent buffoon at the end of that segment. Having to bring up the shovel and say he needed two guys to protect himself from it.. That's not exactly a shining beacon of "looking good"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

troyag93 said:


> Laughing at everyone that thinks AJ Styles is being buried.


Buried has alot of different forms, yeah theres the one where a guy comes out and gets squashed in like 30 seconds and booked like a joke. No Styles isn't in that form of burial, he's in the slow burial where he always comes out losing every feud and made to look inferior to his rival. 

No way Styles is coming out of this feud the winner, he'll pick up the first win no doubt, but rest assure Cena's coming out of this the dominate winner.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Haven't seen RAW yet, but it sounds like another forgettable episode? Can't wait to see dem ratings tomorrow.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena evisarted AJ in seconds. If you need to be told, I don't know what to tell you. AJ in a feud with Cena shouldn't be getting shit on by Kofi at the end of the match. Clear as day, basic booking that a novice should be able to see.


Cena is a better promo than AJ of course he outspoke him. They both made valid points. Why is it a bad thing if Cena ever has something to say back to heels. Not to gross eras but nobody ever seemed to mind when Rock or Austin would call the heel on their shit. Even still here they made sure. AJ had a strong argument and it even played to Hardcores what's the problem. 

And is getting distraction kicked by anybody that big a deal?



Phenomenal One said:


> AJ is another shit heel. Not good enough to get the job done without help. We needed something different, i.e. a heel that is just too good. That means an actual challenge for Cena. AJ isn't going to win without fuckery, which won't do anything for AJ. They already freaking called him a bust. Man, things keep getting worse and worse for AJ. If he doesn't win at MITB, he's just what they called him - a bust.


Is he really a shit/coward heel. Having back up and using it smartly isn't exactly shit IMO. Not disagreeing that they could use a I'm just better than everyone heel though. But a shit/coward heel is more what Miz does. Right now AJ is showing he'll fight, he's just picking his spots like a smart person


Phenomenal One said:


> Cena destroyed him. Casual and marks eyes, AJ is a loser.


Idk those AJ chants seem to disagree. 



Phenomenal One said:


> It doesn't matter when you fucking lose every match and need distractions to get one over Kofi and Xavier.
> 
> Only way AJ gets credibility is if he wins clean. Vince has completely fucked up AJ and BC.


Has he really lost every match or are you using hyperbole? What hell did he need they certainly won the match fair and square. Unless you're saying that there was something wrong with Karl Anderson kicking Xavier on the apron like a quality henchman is wrong?


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Cena is clearly gonna lose at MITB, thats how all his feuds goes,* he loses the first match then goes on to commence the burial and defeats them 2 straight times.* He lets the guy beat him in the first match to make everyone go "OMG! He just beat Cena! Cena puts over young guys see guys!" then buries them so deep they're never found again.


And one of those victories will be making AJ tap out. Just like he did to Owens


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Cena is already perma-over.

Him giving Styles the rub in this fued makes your roster stronger. Cena loses nothing at all from it.

But that's logical, ergo, it won't happen. Because, WWE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO Cena literally called AJ a bust and called him out for his failure at the Rumble and against Reigns :lol

How the fuck is that not a burial.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Cena is a better promo than AJ of course he outspoke him. They both made valid points. Why is it a bad thing if Cena ever has something to say back to heels. Not to gross eras but nobody ever seemed to mind when Rock or Austin would call the heel on their shit. Even still here they made sure. AJ had a strong argument and it even played to Hardcores what's the problem.
> 
> And is getting distraction kicked by anybody that big a deal?


It wasn't that he outspoke him. Yes, he is a much better promo than AJ, no doubt. But it was what he said. Calling him a bust, calling his talent into question, completely making him seem beneath him in every way possible. That's what the heel is supposed to do, not the face. Once again, WWE has the face/heel dynamic completely backwards. And IMO, yes, AJ shouldn't be selling for Kofi (nothing against him) when he's in a feud with Cena. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MutaScale said:


> Cena is already perma-over.
> 
> Him giving Styles the rub in this fued makes your roster stronger. Cena loses nothing at all from it.
> 
> But that's logical, ergo, it won't happen. Because, WWE.


 AJ's booking so far has been petty. No way is the face of TNA going to go over hte face of WWE, Vince will never allow it. Expect the BC to be wasting around in the mid card after this feud.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Buried has alot of different forms, yeah theres the one where a guy comes out and gets squashed in like 30 seconds and booked like a joke. No Styles isn't in that form of burial, he's in the slow burial where he always comes out losing every feud and made to look inferior to his rival.
> 
> No way Styles is coming out of this feud the winner, he'll pick up the first win no doubt, but rest assure Cena's coming out of this the dominate winner.


I'm reading on here how Cena buried AJ Styles on the Mic and at the end of Raw. Not Cenas problem AJ Styles sucks on the Mic. Also is John Cena suppose to get his ass kicked every Raw leading to a PPV? Seems BS


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well STyles also buried Cena. When it came to his movie career, your cameos . and his wrestling, and buryingppl. But like John said that's too easy. Cena actually buried Styles where it counts his wrestling. HE coulden't beat a guy like Reigns who is just figurehead really. And he is supsoed oto be the Phenominal one. More like The Jobber one :lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

troyag93 said:


> I'm reading on here how Cena buried AJ Styles on the Mic and at the end of Raw. Not Cenas problem AJ Styles sucks on the Mic. Also is John Cena suppose to get his ass kicked every Raw leading to a PPV? Seems BS


LOL

1. Aj being bad on the mic, hasnothing to do with him being buried. Cena basically told him he is a bust, and he lost to Reigns

2. Cena barely ever doesent stands tall


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

The Reigns jab was silly, because that isn't insulting AJ, that's just insulting the booking lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> It wasn't that he outspoke him. Yes, he is a much better promo than AJ, no doubt. But it was what he said. Calling him a bust, calling his talent into question, completely making him seem beneath him in every way possible. That's what the heel is supposed to do, not the face. Once again, WWE has the face/heel dynamic completely backwards. And IMO, yes, AJ shouldn't be selling for Kofi (nothing against him) when he's in a feud with Cena. Just my opinion.


 LMAO what's worse is those failures came when he was a face. Seriously, and these fuckers wonder why no one watches their shit. When you have 1 or 2 guys run through everyone, and never look beatable, this is what happens. Crappy, predictable TV that no one wants to watch.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Cena with the Reigns jab at AJ is basically insulting WWE Creative lol.

Styles could wrestle circles around Reigns with his eyes closed. 

So that diss was lame.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phenomenal One said:


> LMAO what's worse is those failures came when he was a face. Seriously, and these fuckers wonder why no one watches their shit. When you have 1 or 2 guys run through everyone, and never look beatable, this is what happens. Crappy, predictable TV that no one wants to watch.


The fact that they can't get the heel/face dynamic right at all when it comes to Cena and Reigns feuds cracks me the fuck up. The failure is all on Vince's hands. It's 2016. No one wants clean-cut super heroes standing tall every single week. It's too predictable and boring.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> LOL
> 
> 1. Aj being bad on the mic, hasnothing to do with him being buried. Cena basically told him he is a bust, and he lost to Reigns
> 
> 2. Cena barely ever doesent stands tall


What is Cena suppose to say? You're a great Wrestler, I'm great too. At MITB were going to kick each other ass. I'm going to claw,bleed, and I will Never give up. When you're on the Mic you have to talk shit. I'm tird of the "I Respect You" promo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It wasn't that he outspoke him. Yes, he is a much better promo than AJ, no doubt. But it was what he said. Calling him a bust, calling his talent into question, completely making him seem beneath him in every way possible. That's what the heel is supposed to do, not the face. Once again, WWE has the face/heel dynamic completely backwards. And IMO, yes, AJ shouldn't be selling for Kofi (nothing against him) when he's in a feud with Cena. Just my opinion.


I feel like the face "isn't supposed to do that" only applies when it's a Cena or Reigns type face. Case in point nobody minded face Bryan telling both Cena and Reigns that they were beneath him in talent as a wrestler. People said they loved the fire it portrayed Bryan with. Plus they enjoyed it was a face not being cookie cutter.

Most have no problem with Rock and Austin's promos that either joked all over their opponent or was about how big of a mudhole was going to be stomped into them.

Hell nobody minds when Sami Zayn points out what a backstabbing jealous lunatic KO is. 

The idea that a face can't dish shit back out to a heel is as stale as the Superman booking. I could see if it was one of the Cena promos were he criticizes his opponent they get no words or action in and are left dumb founded at the end (which will probably happen in the promo after MitB). But this was a back and forth, you can't have a good back and forth if both don't have hard hitting points.

As for Kofi I just think your exaggerating. It's not like he took a finisher. He took a clear out move. Nobody should be above a clear out move unless they're billed as a monster


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Teddy Long still trending on twitter at nearly midnight. Now that I wouldn't have guessed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I feel like the face "isn't supposed to do that" only applies when it's a Cena or Reigns type face. Case in point nobody minded face Bryan telling both Cena and Reigns that they were beneath him in talent as a wrestler. People said they loved the fire it portrayed Bryan with. Plus they enjoyed it was a face not being cookie cutter.
> 
> Most have no problem with Rock and Austin's promos that either joked all over their opponent or was about how big of a mudhole was going to be stomped into them.
> 
> ...


Nope. You're looking far too much into it and are bring up examples that have nothing to do with what any of us are talking about. In the Austin/Rock promos, they always said they respected one another. Neither of them ever said the other is a 'bust' or a implied that they are a failure or 'beneath them' or anything of the sort. I should know, I just watched those Raws on the Network recently. 

WWE can't get their heel/face dynamic right and it's an absolute joy to watch and laugh at. They wonder why their ratings and attendance are going down, why they are irrelevant in mainstream pop culture, etc. Look no further. They have no idea how to book anyone.

Someone feuding with Cena that has lost his last few feuds shouldn't be taking shots from Kofi. No hyperbole what.so.ever.


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Well STyles also buried Cena. When it came to his movie career, your cameos . and his wrestling, and buryingppl. But like John said that's too easy. Cena actually buried Styles where it counts his wrestling. HE coulden't beat a guy like Reigns who is just figurehead really. And he is supsoed oto be the Phenominal one. More like The Jobber one :lol.


Do you need me to explain how booking has little to no relevance to the quality of a wrestler?


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Nope. You're looking far too much into it and are bring up examples that have nothing to do with what any of us are talking about. In the Austin/Rock promos, they always said they respected one another. Neither of them ever said the other is a 'bust' or a implied that they are a failure or 'beneath them' or anything of the sort. I should know, I just watched those Raws on the Network recently.
> 
> WWE can't get their heel/face dynamic right and it's an absolute joy to watch and laugh at. They wonder why their ratings and attendance are going down, why they are irrelevant in mainstream pop culture, etc. Look no further. They have no idea how to book anyone.
> 
> Someone feuding with Cena that has lost his last few feuds shouldn't be taking shots from Kofi. No hyperbole what.so.ever.


Booking 101 build up your foe to make them credible not point out their weaknesses

Wwe the home of fucking dumb booking


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Nope. You're looking far too much into it and are bring up examples that have nothing to do with what any of us are talking about. In the Austin/Rock promos, they always said they respected one another. Neither of them ever said the other is a 'bust' or a implied that they are a failure or 'beneath them' or anything of the sort. I should know, I just watched those Raws on the Network recently.
> 
> WWE can't get their heel/face dynamic right and it's an absolute joy to watch and laugh at. They wonder why their ratings and attendance are going down, why they are irrelevant in mainstream pop culture, etc. Look no further. They have no idea how to book anyone.
> 
> Someone feuding with Cena that has lost his last few feuds shouldn't be taking shots from Kofi. No hyperbole what.so.ever.


The Rock and Austin had plenty of promos talking about how X was shitty compared to them. Had plenty of promos where they talked about how the heel was going to get their ass kicked because they weren't on their level. Did you actually watch those episodes.

You had a face Rock mock Taker multiple times for being "dead", the eye rolling, seating up out of nowhere, and just getting on the Taker character in general. But back then most didn't go "Rock is burying Taker" it was just a good promo. 

You have dozens of promos of faces getting on HHH's nose, his frequent need to be flanked by someone, and he turned out fine as a heel.

It just comes off silly that anytime someone like AJ isn't sucked off in a promo by Cena, they are considered bury. Far worse has been said to heels, and those heels turned out fine. You shouldn't have to babysit heels from having mean things said back to them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> The Rock and Austin had plenty of promos talking about how X was shitty compared to them. Had plenty of promos where they talked about how the heel was going to get their ass kicked because they weren't on their level. Did you actually watch those episodes.
> 
> You had a face Rock mock Taker multiple times for being "dead", the eye rolling, seating up out of nowhere, and just getting on the Taker character in general. But back then most didn't go "Rock is burying Taker" it was just a good promo.
> 
> ...


fpalm

There's a big difference between saying you're going to kick someone's ass and running them down as performers/their talent. :lmao HUGE difference. Come on, man. It's one thing to take a characterisitic of your opponent and pick some fun at it. It's a complete other thing to say that your opponent is a 'bust', and imply that they are less talented than you and failures. Huge, huge, huge difference.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I didnt watch, but i know its quality when it doesnt crack 150 pages


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Nope. You're looking far too much into it and are bring up examples that have nothing to do with what any of us are talking about. In the Austin/Rock promos, they always said they respected one another. Neither of them ever said the other is a 'bust' or a implied that they are a failure or 'beneath them' or anything of the sort. I should know, I just watched those Raws on the Network recently.
> 
> WWE can't get their heel/face dynamic right and it's an absolute joy to watch and laugh at. They wonder why their ratings and attendance are going down, why they are irrelevant in mainstream pop culture, etc. Look no further. They have no idea how to book anyone.
> 
> Someone feuding with Cena that has lost his last few feuds shouldn't be taking shots from Kofi. No hyperbole what.so.ever.


If I may jump in: I didn't join in here tonight for Raw: but watching it live: you got once again the insider "you embarrass me when you get in the ring" story they are driving off of out of laziness. A. considering all that should matter in* kayfabe* is getting the win and Cena has cleanly won the WWE title 15 damn times, hence making him on a shortlist of kayfabe greats: this embarrasment shit should go away and made sense with Bryan since they were running the blurred line of reality mixing with fiction story: but jeez must we get this every time I mean everyone should be acknowledging when playing their character that John boy is pretty damn good. Yes, there is the unfortunate fact that WWE with the decline in ratings and cliff dive in our country's pop culture relevance is becoming more and more a really big niche, but still, I imagine there are at least a million people watching that don't have awareness of insider workings that are thinking "what the hell John wins all the time and this AJ guy cant even beat Jericho at Mania how is John embarrassing AJ?"

I was thinking to myself a way to freshen this up and I thought you know: Nikki Bella while not able to currently wrestle is certainly known as John's girlfriend and a diva of course: if this is a long term heel turn for AJ (the wrong move imo. but still), why not have had AJ explain he came in a nice guy and tried the honest way but after losses to Reigns and at Mania Jericho, Styles learned quickly he needs a new strategy than before to get to the top here. Next week, shoot a vignette of the Club kidnapping Nikki from her home and holding her hostage or something to get over that Styles' true colors is a real scum SOB and giving this story some unique flavor that would also formally introduce John and Nikki as a potential link for future storylines on Raw/SD. I know Nikki has last been seen a heel and Cena is polarizing: but it isn't hard to get people to boo a man that with a 300 lbs man and another man will kidnap a woman in a freaking neck brace. I can't see that being too far for PG when Orton ddt'd Stephanie and kissed her on the lips while HHH watched handcuffed when the show was the same rating. They also never involve Cena's elderly father anymore for anything that could breathe a little personality to a feud like this and get over how scum The Club is.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

bullshitter said:


> Do you need me to explain how booking has little to no relevance to the quality of a wrestler?


Do you need me to explain to you. That the Quality of a wrestler has nothing to do with Kayfabe booking? Styles still lost to Reigns, in kayfabe that is what counts.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> fpalm
> 
> There's a big difference between saying you're going to kick someone's ass and running them down as performers/their talent. :lmao HUGE difference. Come on, man. It's one thing to take a characterisitic of your opponent and pick some fun at it. It's a complete other thing to say that your opponent is a 'bust', and imply that they are less talented than you and failures. Huge, huge, huge difference.


Faces say people are less talented than them all the time. Do you actually listen to promos? 

Once again Bryan did it and people were ecstatic. Jericho and Rock made careers of it. One of Punks saying even as a face was about being better than people, not mentioning how he ripped people on the mic. New Day and Enzo and Cass do it through jokes. Taker does it by telling people they aren't on his mythical spiritual playing field. Hell Cesaro has done it to Miz about his wrestling and in ring skills. So what you're saying is pretty false.

I feel like some fans are afraid that if guys like AJ, Sami, KO, and the likes get a good promo with jokes put on them by the golden boys that people will stop liking and taking them serious? Because that's all this comes off to me. Because Cena (Reigns would count if he could talk) is the only one people ever get upset with for shitting on a heel. 

Appreciate the back and forth though.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If I may jump in: I didn't join in here tonight for Raw: but watching it live: you got once again the insider "you embarrass me when you get in the ring" story they are driving off of out of laziness. A. considering all that should matter in* kayfabe* is getting the win and Cena has cleanly won the WWE title 15 damn times, hence making him on a shortlist of kayfabe greats: this embarrasment shit should go away and made sense with Bryan since they were running the blurred line of reality mixing with fiction story: but jeez must we get this every time I mean everyone should be acknowledging when playing their character that John boy is pretty damn good. Yes, there is the unfortunate fact that WWE with the decline in ratings and cliff dive in our country's pop culture relevance is becoming more and more a really big niche, but still, I imagine there are at least a million people watching that don't have awareness of insider workings that are thinking "what the hell John wins all the time and this AJ guy cant even beat Jericho at Mania how is John embarrassing AJ?"
> 
> I was thinking to myself a way to freshen this up and I thought you know: Nikki Bella while not able to currently wrestle is certainly known as John's girlfriend and a diva of course: if this is a long term heel turn for AJ (the wrong move imo. but still), why not have had AJ explain he came in a nice guy and tried the honest way but after losses to Reigns and at Mania Jericho, Styles learned quickly he needs a new strategy than before to get to the top here. *Next week, shoot a vignette of the Club kidnapping Nikki from her home and holding her hostage or something to get over that Styles' true colors is a real scum SOB and giving this story some unique flavor that would also formally introduce John and Nikki as a potential link for future storylines on Raw/SD. I know Nikki has last been seen a heel and Cena is polarizing: but it isn't hard to get people to boo a man that with a 300 lbs man and* another man will kidnap a woman in a freaking neck brace. I can't see that being too far for PG when Orton ddt'd Stephanie and kissed her on the lips while HHH watched handcuffed when the show was the same rating. They also never involve Cena's elderly father anymore for anything that could breathe a little personality to a feud like this and get over how scum The Club is.


Yeah some how I Don't think WWE are all that creative these days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Faces say people are less talented than them all the time. Do you actually listen to promos?
> 
> Once again Bryan did it and people were ecstatic. Jericho and Rock made careers of it. One of Punks saying even as a face was about being better than people, not mentioning how he ripped people on the mic. New Day and Enzo and Cass do it through jokes. Taker does it by telling people they aren't on his mythical spiritual playing field. Hell Cesaro has done it to Miz about his wrestling and in ring skills. So what you're saying is pretty false.
> 
> ...


Again, you have no idea what you are talking about. They don't call others "busts" and imply that they are inferior in every way and make them look like bums in such an abrupt fashion. Not even close. Go back and listen, write down what you hear, and read it out loud. There is a reason why AE promos between main eventers almost always opened up with, "I respect you, but.." Anyone could've said this, not just Cena, and it wouldn't have been cool. I'm glad you appreciate the back and forth, but I don't, and you quoted me, as per usual. So, like last time, I will politely and respectfully ask you don't quote my posts anymore. You prefer to defend WWE during it's darkest hour. I don't. Most of us don't. It never goes anywhere...ever. Thanks.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Yeah some how I Don't think WWE are all that creative these days.


Oh I sure don't either when ultimately creative is determined by a 70! year old man.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Again, you have no idea what you are talking about. They don't call others "busts" and imply that they are inferior in every way and make them look like bums in such an abrupt fashion. Not even close. Go back and listen, write down what you hear, and read it out loud. There is a reason why AE promos between main eventers almost always opened up with, "I respect you, but.." Anyone could've said this, not just Cena, and it wouldn't have been cool. I'm glad you appreciate the back and forth, but I don't, and you quoted me, as per usual. So, like last time, I will politely and respectfully ask you don't quote my posts anymore. It never goes anywhere...ever. Thanks.


Nah, you have no idea what you're talking about. You're making the promo tonight into a burial it wasn't. But I reply to what I feel is interesting so either mute me or don't respond.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Nah, you have no idea what you're talking about. You're making the promo tonight into a burial it wasn't. But I reply to what I feel is interesting so either mute me or don't respond.


Says a WWE defender. It absolutely was. Goodnight and goodbye.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cena called Styles a Bust, and you lost To Reigns, your a failure. Your also a bad lover, you have shitty hair, and your ugly. YOur clothes suck too. Just kill yourself maggle. That's basically what Cena said. Be a WWE Apologist all you want. Styles got his jabs in. But Cenas retort spoke louder then Styles Retorts ever could.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Says a WWE defender. It absolutely was. Goodnight and goodbye.


Say a WWE pessimist but have a good one bruh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Say a WWE pessimist but have a good one bruh


I'm just a realist. Simple as. I give them credit when they deserve it. Driving off all of the casuals recently sorta implies I'm right.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Cena called Styles a Bust, and you lost To Reigns, your a failure. Your also a bad lover, you have shitty hair, and your ugly. YOur clothes suck too. Just kill yourself maggle. That's basically what Cena said. Be a WWE Apologist all you want. Styles got his jabs in. But Cenas retort spoke louder then Styles Retorts ever could.


How does it speak louder? What is heel AJ above being reminded he's lost before? Is AJ above being called a name? He got called a bust so what, now he can forearm Cena and ask who the bust is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm just a realist. Simple as. I give them credit when they deserve it. Driving off all of the casuals recently sorta implies I'm right.


This is less being a realist and more being overly upset a heel had mean words said to him.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

I just started Raw, and Jericho mentioned my home town, where I live, APPLETON!

Granted, there are multiple Appletons, but they all have under 2000 people. Mine has 72000.

Thanks Y2J! Loving this segment thus far.

OMG, Was Teddy Long supposed to fuck up his lines that badly? Please tell me that was storyline..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Watched Swagger's segment and Cena's. Both were good. And watched Zayn on youtube.

If Swagger (if he's still employed) and Zayn on are SD. I may just become SD exclusive from here on out. 

Primo and Epico video segment even after they debuted? fpalm


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was tough to get through. I don't mind the opening segment and thought all the guy's banter with each other was funny. Then Teddy Long makes a guest appearance and botches some lines and couldn't be taken seriously for the rest of the night. The singles matches between all the six men were okay but nothing memorable except. I think the most memorable moment of the night goes to Jack Swagger getting to wrestle since they were in Oklahoma City. He got a nice pop. Cena and AJ Styles promo was decent but it feels recycled from all other feuds Cena has had in the past. And why isn't Cena wrestling yet? Is he not cleared for action? 

Sad to see Becky Lynch come out to Natalya's music. Becky seems to always be booked as a sidekick. Not sure when that will change. Sad that Xavier Woods got knocked out of the main event tag team match. Why? I was wondering why he got some focused shots on him before exiting. And lol at this Reigns/Rollins feud. No sign of their whereabouts besides the video package. Your WWE Champion is NOT main eventing RAW at all.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

I had to sit through this shitty episode (thankfully recorded, so I basically fast forwarded everything) and no Bray Wyatt returning? Wasn't he supposed to return on WWE TV on June the 6th?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

This episode was just awful. An absolute waste of everyone's time.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ste1592 said:


> I had to sit through this shitty episode (thankfully recorded, so I basically fast forwarded everything) and no Bray Wyatt returning? Wasn't he supposed to return on WWE TV on June the 6th?


He might return on SD?

ETA: Been saying this a while Becky coming out to Natties theme. Shes just an enhacement talent, a side kick. WWE have never treated Becky any more or any less. IT may always be like that. People can like and support her or they wnt too. But this most likely well never change.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Anything of interest happening? Otherwise I will not bother with this.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> He might return on SD?


Wow, nice. Have to sit through two more hours of (fastforwarded) shit.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

ste1592 said:


> 3ku1 said:
> 
> 
> > He might return on SD?
> ...


Or you can just see the return on WWE's website after the show is over. Or you can see it the next day in YouTube. No need to waste 2 hours.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Salute to AJ for speaking the truth. People like you bury people like me, bet Paul london marked out.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Good God seriously don't watch this RAW episode :lmao


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

TEDDY


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Faces say people are less talented than them all the time. Do you actually listen to promos?
> 
> Once again Bryan did it and people were ecstatic. Jericho and Rock made careers of it. One of Punks saying even as a face was about being better than people, not mentioning how he ripped people on the mic. New Day and Enzo and Cass do it through jokes. Taker does it by telling people they aren't on his mythical spiritual playing field. Hell Cesaro has done it to Miz about his wrestling and in ring skills. So what you're saying is pretty false.
> 
> ...


There's a right way and a wrong way. The promo that Cena made doesn't help the feud or anyone involved in it. You do not call someone a bust or claim they aren't good enough to be in the WWE because they constantly lose. That's the worst thing anyone can say in a feud. Think about it. If Cena beats AJ Styles(which is likely), then what does Cena gain? He beat a guy who he claims is a bust and constantly loses. That is a burial of AJ Styles. If AJ wins, not only does that make it look like a total fluke win, it even makes Cena look like a goofball in the process. It literally helps no one. Instead of making AJ look strong by claiming he came so close to winning the title, he pushed the WWE champion to his limit...Cena just calls him a bust . How do you not see how bad that is? Even Jericho mentions this in his first book when talking about promos. Always give you opponent praise because it makes you and your opponent look better in the process. It isn't about "golden boys" being the only one allowed to get one over, its about making *both* guys look strong going into their match. No one would care if it was all one sided , you have to get the crowd invested and they did it wrong last night. 

They shouldn't have had Cena talk like that and neither should they have had AJ mention "burials" either.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

New Era fella!

Just read a recap. 

LOL, Reigns and Rollins were not even on the show? What a shit show.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Did Cena team up with Reigns AFTER the show?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The best part of a Raw in 2016 being TEDDY FREAKIN LONG :reneelel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> This is less being a realist and more being overly upset a heel had mean words said to him.


Nope.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Just read a recap.
> 
> LOL, Reigns and Rollins were not even on the show? What a shit show.


They were via Satelittle. via Promo Packages.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Thought it was a little better than last week's episode, but still seems like they are kind of on autopilot until after the draft (well, hopefully only until then --- would certainly be nice if they started to care more about their own product after the draft). Not much to this episode though IMO...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> There's a right way and a wrong way. The promo that Cena made doesn't help the feud or anyone involved in it. You do not call someone a bust or claim they aren't good enough to be in the WWE because they constantly lose. That's the worst thing anyone can say in a feud. Think about it. If Cena beats AJ Styles(which is likely), then what does Cena gain? He beat a guy who he claims is a bust and constantly loses. That is a burial of AJ Styles. If AJ wins, not only does that make it look like a total fluke win, it even makes Cena look like a goofball in the process. It literally helps no one. Instead of making AJ look strong by claiming he came so close to winning the title, he pushed the WWE champion to his limit...Cena just calls him a bust . How do you not see how bad that is? Even Jericho mentions this in his first book when talking about promos. Always give you opponent praise because it makes you and your opponent look better in the process. It isn't about "golden boys" being the only one allowed to get one over, its about making *both* guys look strong going into their match. No one would care if it was all one sided , you have to get the crowd invested and they did it wrong last night.
> 
> They shouldn't have had Cena talk like that and neither should they have had AJ mention "burials" either.


Bull shit this is simply another case of "over protect and don't say nothing mean about the darlings" Faces have been calling heels crazy names for years and nobody cares until its a darling. Kane gets called retard no one cares, Owens weight is pointed out its too far, Mark Henry is called out for how long he's been in the company doing nothing no cares (happened right before HoP run), Miz is called out for being a shitty wrestler and actor no one cares, AJ gets called a bust everyone is up in arms.

This is simply the site over reacting because one of the darlings had a mean thing said to them. It's so ridiculous it's literally the same thing anytime one of the darlings dare get their ass or a joke handed to them in a promo. 

I'm sure most here where into the promo when it was in the "Cena can't wrestle is a joke of wrestler" portion. But we won't focus on how bad it is that wrestlers frequently saying Cena can't wrestle is, thats even worse going off AJ logic. If AJ being called a bust looks bad for AJ, Cena being called a bad wrestler makes everyone look bad.

It's just ridiculous to pretend that that word is that deep. Nobody is going to stop thinking AJ is a phenomenal athlete and wrestler just because he got called a name in a promo. That's all this is, some hardcore fans are worried that if AJ gets called a bust then this must be Vince secretly telling the audience how he really feels and that if he gets called a bust casuals will randomly start real life hating him because Cena said he sucks. It's some insecure shit. Its the same insecure shit that was going on when people were thinking that KO being called hefty would hurt him.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

terrible television. that teddy long stuff could not have died any harder. Also, having the WWE champ and face of the company as a guy you have to constantly hide and protect so he doesn't embarrass himself should tell you everything.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*I thught it was a decent sh0w pr0baby a b+ is what id give it! *


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The opening segment was great. And I'm glad to see Teddy Long back. And there were some good matches too. Not sure why everybody is so negative this week, but people will always find what to bitch about.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People think we are saying AJ got buried because he's an 'Indy Darling.' 

That shtick is old so old and tired on here. Come up with something new, guys.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> People think we are saying AJ got buried because he's an 'Indy Darling.'
> 
> That shtick is old so old and tired on here. Come up with something new, guys.


Remember when Cena buried those indy legends Bray Wyatt, Rusev, and The Miz? Pepperidge Farm remembers.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> They were via Satelittle. via Promo Packages.


So they were not ON the show.



ShowStopper said:


> People think we are saying AJ got buried because he's an 'Indy Darling.'
> 
> That shtick is old so old and tired on here. Come up with something new, guys.


A blind man can see where this feud is going.

:flabbynsting :buried


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

The opening segment was good and bad. Stupid idea of having them on ladder, just stupid.

The best part of raw was Jericho "I know you are but what am I"


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Why did we have to see Owens vs Ambrose for the 50 millionth time? Come up with something different you lazy fucks.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

squarebox said:


> Why did we have to see Owens vs Ambrose for the 50 millionth time? Come up with something different you lazy fucks.


I swear that eternal damnation as in the bible is less painful than a WWE midcard feud.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Did anyone else hear Cena talk about how "dated" his look is referencing his "jorts". Perhaps even he is tired of the WWE machine? Lets all pray to wrestling Jesus for change.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Just saw the Cena segment.
Jesus.

Cena is essentially playing the Rock in his feud 2012, and AJ is playing Cena "boohoo you insult me by having success".


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I usually don't even tune in to Raw but my son came in and told me about the opening being different so I flipped the channel....I loved the opening segment. It was different that anything I've seen in while...up until Stephanie showed up. God forbid a show open without someone in the McMahon family. rme

The Roman and Seth stuff get dumber by the week. This feud should be so easy to write....but these idiots in creative apparently couldn't pour piss out of a boot with the instructions written on the bottom.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I think the brand split's going to backfire. They are desperate now. For anything "different". Except the brand split isn't different. It's been done and it got stale which is why it was abandoned in the first place. And now we're going back to it. 

Yay. Smackdown vs. Raw 2016. Whoop dee doo.

Teddy Long is back. fpalm Can't you see how this brand split is just going to rewind the clock 10 years again? What magic do I have to look forward to? John Cena drafted to Smackdown! Maybe put in a TAG TEAM MATCH? 

"It's where he started! It all started on Smackdown for John Cena!" - Cole. 

I'm watching the show in around 20 minutes these days. A 3 hour show in 20 minutes.

Oh and that bit where they're all just perched up on the ladders...fpalm 
"Creative" rearing it's ugly head again.

I did manage to figure out how Teddy got in the building...


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

The nxt weekly show is now dead to me because nothing intrinsically happens, you can watch the takeovers and miss nothing of relevance.

Raw is going this way too, actually watching weekly destroys your passion for the ppvs. In two weeks they've turned a great feud in cena styles into shit one by telling us aj is a loser. They've destroyed the mitb match with endless meaningless 50/50 booked combinations and finally in two weeks Rollins and reigns is a mess, is Rollins a chickenshit heel? And everyone still has no investment in reigns ..... And the rest of show is utterly fucking meaningless fluff.

Utter shit 0/10


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

What's the point of the good guys going over all the time? It does not make the bad guys look competitive and it's very lazy short term booking.

Booking heels to go over during weeklies would provide an incentive for people to catch the ppv as they want to see the good guys go over. If people already know that the good guys will win they won't bother watching the ppv. I do reckon the club will take the tag titles though.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> So they were not ON the show.


No, I Think its called damage control 

In any case Raw and WWE's main problem right now is 

A: Lack of Stakes

B: Too damn predictable

I mean the HHH Reigns main event at mania, was the WOAT. Because why bother watching? When the outcome was inevtiable. I mean we all knew Reigns was winning. But because he is so super protected. You never get this sense of doubt with Reigns. You could shoot him in the face five times, it woulden't matter. He is winning.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

I swear I heard that was the New Day's new name.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> What's the point of the good guys going over all the time? It does not make the bad guys look competitive and it's very lazy short term booking.
> 
> Booking heels to go over during weeklies would provide an incentive for people to catch the ppv as they want to see the good guys go over. If people already know that the good guys will win they won't bother watching the ppv. I do reckon the club will take the tag titles though.


Also some people don't want the babyfaces to win too, the heels are just more lovable than the faces.


----------



## CaptainCharisma20 (Jun 9, 2016)

Honestly just dump Shane and Stephanie on smackdown for that general manger, and for Raw bring back Eric Bischoff the best Raw general manager. Thats the only way i'll like the brand split


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am willing to give the brand split a chance. I think it could be the best thing for WWE in a while. Split the talent. Give talent more oppurtunities. May over expose an already stifled product. But if it pays off, it well create buzz. I mean its always fun the Draft, who well go to which Brand. I don't really care that it well devalue the WWE title. If that means Don't have to See Roman all the time. Then I well def be watching SD . But I Think they need to start booking their heels better. The Good Guy always needs a dominant heel. Then what's the point. Styles, Wyatt, Ambrose, Owens all could be top heel. But I Think Wyatt well be face/tweener on his return.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Short clip from the Cena and Roman vs Seth and Sheamus dark match after RAW...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740592772101591040


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

There's the future kids. Big Match John and The Blue Eyed Boy dominating. Enjoy.vince5:vince3


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

That opening segment was gold IMO. No McMahons doing a 20 min promo is good for me. Jericho crossing his legs on the ladder was weird though xD


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho is Awesome. :jericho2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

